# Boiled peanut time Driveler #85



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

I cant get fresh boild peanuts up here, so let this be the last reference to them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

I had boiled pnuts for breakfast , they was good.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

Here ya go Charlie!
I LOVE October!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

But the music wouldn't play


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

Just for you, Charlie...............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> But the music wouldn't play


 it is for me...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it is for me...........



 Played for me too. Well its oct. i got to go get me some halloween avatars , i'll be back


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Ky internet kinda slow some times.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ky internet kinda slow some times.


 I was gonna tell ya, remember to turn up the volume!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2013)

I got a little change in my pocket going jing-a-ling-a-lang.









Now. maybe it will leave my head.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Ky, now I have a hankerin fer some boiled Pnuts.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks Ky, now I have a hankerin fer some boiled Pnuts.



Do like I do and buy a can full of them.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do like I do and buy a can full of them.


For real, they don't grow peanuts up there?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> For real, they don't grow peanuts up there?



There was one place down on the river that i found years ago where they would grow fair. It changed hands later on and they started farming it right up to the woodline, and I have had no luck growing them anywhere else. Soil is not sandy enough or something.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

New avitar


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> New avitar


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> There was one place down on the river that i found years ago where they would grow fair. It changed hands later on and they started farming it right up to the woodline, and I have had no luck growing them anywhere else. Soil is not sandy enough or something.


 you need to hook up with some young farmers bunch that can them to sell........... I know the Turner County bunch does it, surely someone you know can get you some S.Ga. Peanuts to keep on hand.......... 


mudracing101 said:


> New avitar


 You said you destroyed that pic, I forgot to comb my hair that day!


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 1, 2013)

Irwin county FFA has then for sale by the can or 24 cans per case.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> There was one place down on the river that i found years ago where they would grow fair. It changed hands later on and they started farming it right up to the woodline, and I have had no luck growing them anywhere else. Soil is not sandy enough or something.



call yo boy pnut man


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

werd


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> werd



yamadog what up


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

chili dogs and a fry


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Keebs, we bring back some for the freezer everytime we are down there when they are in. They dont last long though, and we have not been able to get down there so far this year.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

Rabbit Runner said:


> Irwin county FFA has then for sale by the can or 24 cans per case.


You got a price & when they'll be getting them done??


KyDawg said:


> Keebs, we bring back some for the freezer everytime we are down there when they are in. They dont last long though, and we have not been able to get down there so far this year.


Let's see what we can work out for ya Pops!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2013)

tilapia and mixed veggies... compliments of the Gortons fishermen


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2013)

Last post!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2013)

Lockr down!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

my gosh the president is giving the affordable health care speech and felt it was necessary to pass out the phone number so all the entitled can get dahealf care!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Lockr down!



Drugs are bad mkay


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Got a pic of Mrs. V in the mornings before shower and make up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> my gosh the president is giving the affordable health care speech and felt it was necessary to pass out the phone number so all the entitled can get dahealf care!



 Its obammy care, dont noone know bout no furable helf care.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Got a pic of Mrs. V in the mornings before shower and make up


 she's gonna shoot you!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its obammy care, dont noone know bout no furable helf care.


 Weird ain't it............ you'd think it was 2 different things the way they talk about them..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> she's gonna shoot you!
> 
> Weird ain't it............ you'd think it was 2 different things the way they talk about them..........



They were talking bout that this mornin on the radio. Jimmy Kemell or somebody went on the streets and asked people which they prefer. Folks didn't know it was the same thing. 
AND THEY VOTE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its obammy care, dont noone know bout no furable helf care.



Back off biff , I'm completely aware of what it really is! I'm just telling you what I seen and heard....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Got a pic of Mrs. V in the mornings before shower and make up



I've seen her like that and she looked pretty good to me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've seen her like that and she looked pretty good to me.



I got a better one of her, i'll post it shortly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2013)

More test. No surgery today. Patiences thin
Stooopid phone. ....


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 1, 2013)

man, what would the world be like if there was no boiled peanuts..... Yankee land?


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> More test. No surgery today. Patiences thin
> Stooopid phone. ....



You sound like us. I plan to give it to my doc with both barrels when I see him tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They were talking bout that this mornin on the radio. Jimmy Kemell or somebody went on the streets and asked people which they prefer. Folks didn't know it was the same thing.
> AND THEY VOTE.


 I know, that's the scarry part!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> More test. No surgery today. Patiences thin
> Stooopid phone. ....


 


Bubbette said:


> You sound like us. I plan to give it to my doc with both barrels when I see him tomorrow.


 You git'm Sista!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs, we bring back some for the freezer everytime we are down there when they are in. They dont last long though, and we have not been able to get down there so far this year.


Hey Charlie, what would you say if I had access to a case of Irwin County Georgia Grown canned peanuts ready for your next trip south???????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> More test. No surgery today. Patiences thin
> Stooopid phone. ....


Thanks for the update. 


grouper throat said:


> man, what would the world be like if there was no boiled peanuts..... Yankee land?


I couldn't imagine


Bubbette said:


> You sound like us. I plan to give it to my doc with both barrels when I see him tomorrow.


 for you too.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They were talking bout that this mornin on the radio. Jimmy Kemell or somebody went on the streets and asked people which they prefer. Folks didn't know it was the same thing.
> AND THEY VOTE.



and you saw who answered which way ...lol ....

dang 47 % .....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2013)

grrr, where is 5:30 when I need it?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey Charlie, what would you say if I had access to a case of Irwin County Georgia Grown canned peanuts ready for your next trip south???????


 ok, where'd he go??????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2013)

Them canned Pnuts done did a number on him


----------



## rydert (Oct 1, 2013)

I am here..............

still thinking about all you guy/gals needing prayers.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> More test. No surgery today. Patiences thin
> Stooopid phone. ....





Bubbette said:


> You sound like us. I plan to give it to my doc with both barrels when I see him tomorrow.


Still praying for y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, I don't know if Pops wants those canned peanuts or not, if anyone see's him this evenin, ya'll find out for me, K?  I got a friend holding them for me!
MUD!!!!!!!! Git ready!!!!!!
Ya'll have a good evening...............


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

Tuner sammiches


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> I am here..............
> 
> still thinking about all you guy/gals needing prayers.....



Hey Dirt!  I hope is well.....you miss ya around here


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2013)

Holy crap.......honestly......oh never mind; ya'll wouldn't believe me anyway


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Tuner sammiches



tuner and p'nuts toots make this driveler stink.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap.......honestly......oh never mind; ya'll wouldn't believe me anyway


I will, I'll believe anything,,,,,,,,,,,,almost,,,,,,,sort of,,,,,,,,,kind of,,,,,,,,well.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, where'd he go??????



I am back, I had to go watch them doing some filming on the the TV show. I would love peanuts anyway I can get them Keebs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry I was gone so long. But somebody opened a cooler and well, Just say I did not win the popularity contest when I got home.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 1, 2013)

Word y'all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tuner and p'nuts toots make this driveler stink.


I'm keeping everything outside bro...


KyDawg said:


> Sorry I was gone so long. But somebody opened a cooler and well, Just say I did not win the popularity contest when I got home.



Dude don't worry about it... She will get over it and besides you got to take time out for yourself every now and then... Trust me


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Word y'all!



Cartilage man,,,, what up dawg!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

Thread killer


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Guess I done fooled around and lost my boiled peanuts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Guess I done fooled around and lost my boiled peanuts.


She'll be back later. She has to feed her zoo first.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't taze me, bro!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Don't taze me, bro!


You been stealin eggs and skittles again?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2013)

ebenin


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey Hank.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 1, 2013)

trying to type and eat boiled peanuts at the same time.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks Ky, now I have a hankerin fer some boiled Pnuts.



You called



Hooked On Quack said:


> More test. No surgery today. Patiences thin
> Stooopid phone. ....







Bubbette said:


> You sound like us. I plan to give it to my doc with both barrels when I see him tomorrow.







boneboy96 said:


> Word y'all!



hey ya ol - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -



KyDawg said:


> Hey Hank.



ebenin


----------



## T.P. (Oct 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You been stealin eggs and skittles again?



Nah, jus high on some purple drank!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nah, jus high on some purple drank!


You hoodie wearin thug you. 

Howdy Hankus.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

What in wild wild world of drivellers is going on in here


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Not much blood, just lost out on some boiled peanuts, and that is a bad situation.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2013)

evenin MC




evenin blood


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Not much blood, just lost out on some boiled peanuts, and that is a bad situation.


I'm thinking about boiling some at FPG!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll take a few Rutt  That sorry Wild Turkey killin brother of yours gonna be there


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 1, 2013)

Fill up the cocola  bottle!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

don't ya just hate it when you said sumtin and then someone repeats exactly what you JUST finished saying an hour prior.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

Wise man said, air in elevator smell different to midget


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

and short people


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

If you lend someone $20 and never see that person again, it was probably well worth it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

Be nice to your kids...They will pick out your nursing home.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

A man asks a trainer in the gym: "I want to impress that beautiful girl, which machine can I use?"
The trainer replied; “Use the ATM outside the gym!!!"


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

Blessed are they who can laugh at themselves for they shall never cease to be amused.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

Wife who put husband in doghouse soon find him in cathouse.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

If a turtle doesn't have a shell, is he homeless or naked?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

How do they get the deer to cross at that yellow road sign?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

The older you get, the better you realize you were.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

Law of Biomechanics: The severity of the itch is inversely proportional to the reach.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

Brown's Law: If the shoe fits, it's ugly.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

If You Can't Fix It With A Hammer, You've Got An Electrical Problem.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'll take a few Rutt  That sorry Wild Turkey killin brother of yours gonna be there


I think he has to work that weekend


----------



## Hankus (Oct 1, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think he has to work that weekend



auhite


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm thinking about boiling some at FPG!!



Thanks mister Ruttn, I am not going to be able to make it, and I thought we were not going to mention Boiled Peanuts anmore.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> auhite


least I won't have to keep you two out of trouble!!



KyDawg said:


> Thanks mister Ruttn, I am not going to be able to make it, and I thought we were not going to mention Boiled Peanuts anmore.


I don't think I was a party to that promise!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't think I was a party to that promise!![/QUOTE]

Well maybe not, but you I cant get any up here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

This problem could be trouble doc 5729


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 1, 2013)

Aint got no raw peanuts in the grocery store?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> This problem could be trouble doc 5729



Which problem blood? I think there are multiples. lol


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Aint got no raw peanuts in the grocery store?



Not green ones that I can find.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Which problem blood? I think there are multiples. lol



Baby steps sir, lets pick one and start there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Not green ones that I can find.



Ever got ahold of a green beer? That'll will break you from suckin eggs!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2013)

How do you say taco in messican


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Baby steps sir, lets pick one and start there.



OK, I'll back out and use more restraint in the future. PTI.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Not green ones that I can find.


 
AInt gotta be green far as I know.. The wife gets raw peanuts and boils em and they is good. We prefer em still a bit crisp.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Please dont tell me that a dried out Peanut taste anything like a boiled green Peanut.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2013)

I smell boiled peanuts


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

And here we go... 

Again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2013)

ya'll can have my boiled peanuts.  Roasted is the way to go.

hump day if anyone forgot to look


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> And here we go...
> 
> Again.


 These boiled peanuts are yummy.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

Gonna be a long day


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Gonna be a long day



Too long.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 2, 2013)

HUMP DAY HEADLINES................................


Boneboy finally returns for a brief moment.  (Welcome back)

TBug is still awake at 3:20 AM   (Probably due to the  excitement about upcoming FPG)


Doc_5729 has given us several facts for all of us to seriously think about today.

Some posters have even shared their thoughts on the octane rating of tuna versus boiled peanuts.  (I think that it would be a toss-up for these two items).  Personally, I hope that all of you will eat all of the peanuts that you can because I have several customers scattered across the country that are Peanut Processors.


Bass Pro Shop has once again spoken out of all 9 sides of their mouth in changing their mind once again by deciding they are NOT going to build a new store in Columbia County, Georgia after all.  (I think that they are just "chicken" and don't want to compete with the new Cabelas that is currently under construction just a couple of miles away down I-20 in Augusta)



And lastly and more important is the fact that I just read a post and a Prayer by K80 that made my heart feel good in the fact that Grant has had some good days with his ongoing treatments during the past week.  This family's faith should be an inspiration to all of us.  I am looking forward to attending this "very special" FPG event this weekend.  My hope is that we can all lend this family a shoulder to lean on and offer some assistance to their ongoing financial burden as well.


Now I hope that all of you will have a productive day today and will stay out of trouble.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 2, 2013)

Good morning. Very nice outside this morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2013)

Morning all.  I gotta feelin todays gonna be a great day.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TBug is still awake at 3:20 AM   (Probably due to the  excitement about upcoming FPG)



Although I'm super super super excited about FPG and getting the heck outta town for a few days, I wish I could say that's why I was up at 3:20. 

If my son don't get his *stuff* together soon, I'm gonna run away into some remote wilderness and never come back.  

A mother's love is supposed to be endless and mine is, but tested to the point of breaking said Mom is another story.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2013)

Morning everyone, stupid check engine light coming on my truck....nice!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone, stupid check engine light coming on my truck....nice!



Put a piece of tape over it and ignore it whats the worse that can happen?


----------



## rydert (Oct 2, 2013)

I am here............goot morning


----------



## kracker (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2013)

erybody out lookin for raw peanuts to send Kydawg or what


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> erybody out lookin for raw peanuts to send Kydawg or what



me & Rabbit Runner has him covered on the peanuts!
Iz home today........... it sux getting older, 'nuff said.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me & Rabbit Runner has him covered on the peanuts!
> Iz home today........... it sux getting older, 'nuff said.........



I'z sawry.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Morning youngins in peanut country.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z sawry.


 


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins in peanut country.



Hiya Charlie........... didja see your answered pm?

ok, if I gotta be home, I need to get some stuff done......... think it'll be spiced mango jelly making day.......... maybe some bell pepper jelly too............ we'll see how my back holds up......


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2013)

kydawg got a PM?????


----------



## rydert (Oct 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> kydawg got a PM?????



I got one too,to,two,2.............................


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> kydawg got a PM?????



Typos dude, he got a perm, it looks good to! Kinda like a mix between a early 80s version of Ricky Skaggs and Lionel Richie... Its sharp as new money!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> I got one too,to,two,2.............................



No kidding... I want a perm!! Just in the back though...


----------



## rydert (Oct 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Typos dude, he got a perm, it looks good to! Kinda like a mix between a early 80s version of Ricky Skaggs and Lionel Richie... Its sharp as new money!



Do KyDawg got enough hair for a perm?........don't look like it to me

I bet he lost it at dem chicken races...............


----------



## rydert (Oct 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No kidding... I want a perm!! Just in the back though...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2013)

Peetza time!!! Brang onda hart burn!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No kidding... I want a perm!! Just in the back though...



Perms aren't in style anymore, silly.


----------



## rydert (Oct 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Perms aren't in style anymore, silly.



something tells me ole blood could pull off that look though.........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 2, 2013)

Mornin 

Well that's it got the important stuff loaded in the truck , smokepoles, blackberry brandy, a 30 pack of keystone but I think I'm forgetting something 



O h heck now I remember food, clothes, water and everything else stacked up  get  the truck loaded up, trailer folded down and hooked up and hit the road at odarkthirty in the morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> something tells me ole blood could pull off that look though.........


I think it'd be real purdy on him. 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin
> 
> Well that's it got the important stuff loaded in the truck , smokepoles, blackberry brandy, a 30 pack of keystone but I think I'm forgetting something
> 
> ...



Good luck. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Gah! Some people just LIVE to argue! I know better than to try and post in other threads...especially when it's a hot topic. 

Hope everyone is doin' alright today.


----------



## rydert (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gah! Some people just LIVE to argue! I know better than to try and post in other threads...especially when it's a hot topic.
> 
> Hope everyone is doin' alright today.



lets go pop a wheelie............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> lets go pop a wheelie............



I swear.....his latest response has got my blood boiling. 

I'mma get of the computer and play with my kids. Ain't any sense to reading some ignorant biker's assumption of what I do in my car, just because I'm a female. 

Later, y'all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gah! Some people just LIVE to argue! I know better than to try and post in other threads...especially when it's a hot topic.
> 
> Hope everyone is doin' alright today.



I saw you had posted over there and I thought to myself, NO she di int. 

I was gonna post thisop2: when it first got posted. Wish I hada. Never used that one before.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I swear.....his latest response has got my blood boiling.
> 
> I'mma get of the computer and play with my kids. Ain't any sense to reading some ignorant biker's assumption of what I do in my car, just because I'm a female.
> 
> Later, y'all.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I saw you had posted over there and I thought to myself, NO she di int.
> 
> I was gonna post thisop2: when it first got posted. Wish I hada. Never used that one before.






 directions to said posts, please??????
Got 8 jars poping sealed!  Spiced Mango jelly.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I swear.....his latest response has got my blood boiling.
> 
> I'mma get of the computer and play with my kids. Ain't any sense to reading some ignorant biker's assumption of what I do in my car, just because I'm a female.
> 
> Later, y'all.



Sugar, maam, go spend a little time in the political forum.  You'll forget all about motorcycles.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Pm recieved.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> directions to said posts, please??????
> Got 8 jars poping sealed!  Spiced Mango jelly.........



I'm sure you've found it by now, but it's the reason I carry thread. 
Did you see Debbie's big ol gator in the general hunting She did good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2013)

Dawn's back in Augusta today for MORE testing, I gotta work the next 3 nights, and I think she has to go back AGAIN tomorrow.  These folks must think gas and food are free . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2013)

Gentlemen jack is looking at me funny.....not sure what to do next?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's back in Augusta today for MORE testing, I gotta work the next 3 nights, and I think she has to go back AGAIN tomorrow.  These folks must think gas and food are free . . .



You and your bride are in our prayers my friend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone got some chicken wire they would like to donate to the blood ranch


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Rainy afternoon in Adairville.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2013)

Wish it would rain here


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Rainy afternoon in Adairville.



What's a good price for a membership in a decent hunting club up your way?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HUMP DAY HEADLINES................................
> 
> 
> Boneboy finally returns for a brief moment.  (Welcome back)
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

There are not many hunting clubs around me, mostly farm land, where if you know the owner you can stand a pretty good chance of getting permission to hunt.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sure you've found it by now, but it's the reason I carry thread.
> Did you see Debbie's big ol gator in the general hunting She did good!


nope, went back to jelly making.........
Oh yeah, I saw that monster she got!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's back in Augusta today for MORE testing, I gotta work the next 3 nights, and I think she has to go back AGAIN tomorrow.  These folks must think gas and food are free . . .


 dang!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Gentlemen jack is looking at me funny.....not sure what to do next?


 git'em!


boneboy96 said:


> Thanks!


 Hellloooo BB!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nope, went back to jelly making.........
> !



did I hear someone say " jelly makin' " ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> did I hear someone say " jelly makin' " ....


yep, got more jars popping now!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yep, got more jars popping now!



OOOooooooooooo ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2013)

Set a new record I think, out of 10 chicks we now have 4 roosters


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2013)

Note to self:  Google search Fitzbeccaville, and follow my nose.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Note to self:  Google search Fitzbeccaville, and follow my nose.



 I'm closer than you think...........


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm closer than you think...........



And I get to see you in less than 48 hours.    




Momentarily


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> And I get to see you in less than 48 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better momentarily than none at all...........


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Better momentarily than none at all...........



True. 



I guess.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> directions to said posts, please??????



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=773125



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sugar, maam, go spend a little time in the political forum.  You'll forget all about motorcycles.



Ain't no way that's happenin'!

A copy and paste from my FaceBook page, because I ain't typin' it all out. I've got to get Hayley from 4-H in a few minutes and my blood pressure is way higher that it ought to be....

Oh my, what a day! It started out pleasant enough, then just turned sideways. Half of our neighborhood dogs have been hauled off to the pound, because of one neighbor that refuses to put her female dog inside while she's in heat. The dog, currently in her chain link kennel- out in the open yard, is broadcasting her business to every male in the vicinity, but it's OUR fault that our dogs have been taken off when they enter her yard to get to the female. For the record, the "our" in that last statement is a blanket term for the neighborhood. My dogs are currently locked up in our fenced in back yard. My male dog has been going INSANE, though, because of her dog. I spent part of the day letting the rest of the neighbors know where to find their missing pets. And the other part of the afternoon trying to let her know that her dog could still get pregnant while in it's kennel, outside. She has decided that she is not responsible for any part of the mess she is stirring up, by keeping that siren outside, instead of in the house. After everything was said and done, she's done nothing but show the rest of the neighbors exactly the kind of person she really is. I am no longer going to make ANY efforts to be polite to her. To think, I gave that woman all sorts of baby items, and flowers to put in her garden, and tried over and over to become friends. All for it to end up with a warning to "not become a problem for her". She ain't gotta worry about us anymore. Not one bit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2013)

A hockey thread in the campfire forum? 

Evening, ereybuddy!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2013)

kwiet up in heeu


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess.


ditto x's infinity......... 


Sugar Plum said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=773125
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stand yo ground, Sugah!!


rhbama3 said:


> A hockey thread in the campfire forum?
> 
> Evening, ereybuddy!



 where????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank God, for good friends !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 2, 2013)

Loaded up, Hooked up and ready to roll now I hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2013)

gonna be a grilled amberjack, au gratin taters and some cream pea's simmered in bacon. I love guys who go deep sea fishing but hate to eat fish!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> gonna be a grilled amberjack, au gratin taters and some cream pea's simmered in bacon. I love guys who go deep sea fishing but hate to eat fish!



Whazza amberjack?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Whazza amberjack?



izza big fish dat lives in the ocean. Deep sea i mean. Some people call them reef donkeys but i've always liked eating them.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

's for MANY things tonight!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> izza big fish dat lives in the ocean. Deep sea i mean. Some people call them reef donkeys but i've always liked eating them.



So it's a trash fish too?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So it's a trash fish too?



no, you use mullet to catch amberjack. 

 to you too keebs! I missed the multi quote.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> no, you use mullet to catch amberjack.
> 
> to you too keebs! I missed the multi quote.



Y'all quit makin fun of my mullet.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

bamer, theys been a heap of hockey treads in the campfire over the years


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> bamer, theys been a heap of hockey treads in the campfire over the years



horse hockeys


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 2, 2013)

Surgery is now set for Wednesday and if all goes well I'll go home around Sunday. Can't recover till we get it done. Oh, and the doc gave me these pretty pills that send to a land of rainbows and butterflies. I like it there. It's purty.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Surgery is now set for Wednesday and if all goes well I'll go home around Sunday. Can't recover till we get it done. Oh, and the doc gave me these pretty pills that send to a land of rainbows and butterflies. I like it there. It's purty.





Sheryl and I send out thoughts and prayers, Miz Helen. If ya`ll need anything, just holler.


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sheryl and I send out thoughts and prayers, Miz Helen. If ya`ll need anything, just holler.



thanks. I appreciate it. I just want to get this done so I can recover. I can't start recovering until it's started.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> bamer, theys been a heap of hockey treads in the campfire over the years



yankee transplants, cuz. They don't pay any more attention to Forum categories than they do stoplights.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

OMG!!!! What the heck does a poison ivy rash look like?????

Where's BUGSY????? I have a bright red, raised, bumpy rash in two areas on my body. Both places itch like fire and BURNNNNNNNN even worse!! 

I know they're not redbugs, I've had them plenty of times and I never react like this! 

AGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!


I can't figure out what it is, but it hurts and itches so dang bad, I wanna kill something!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> OMG!!!! What the heck does a poison ivy rash look like?????
> 
> Where's BUGSY????? I have a bright red, raised, bumpy rash in two areas on my body. Both places itch like fire and BURNNNNNNNN even worse!!
> 
> ...



Pics woman...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Pics woman...



Uh....got a number I can text it to? I have one pic, but it's not forum, er, appropriate....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

prolly pison oak


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

pison sumac an oak get me at cuts


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> pison sumac an oak get me at cuts



I just don't understand what it could be! I went outside to play with the babies today, but didn't touch anything, I didn't even walk in the grass!! And it's in a spot that's not really exposed while I'm out and about...

I really, really want to cut that whole hunk of flesh out right now!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh....got a number I can text it to? I have one pic, but it's not forum, er, appropriate....



Messaged you on FB... Too hard to pm from this phone and my computer is shut down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2013)

poison oak/ivy doesn't usually show up in such a short period of time.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm almost 'fraid to ask which two places?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

SP, ya change soap, detergent, softener, anything you put on body or clothes?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I'm almost 'fraid to ask which two places?



hey doc, I answered myself fore ya


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh....got a number I can text it to? I have one pic, but it's not forum, er, appropriate....



reckon I should have scrolled further down before I posted that


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> reckon I should have scrolled further down before I posted that


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Messaged you on FB... Too hard to pm from this phone and my computer is shut down.



Got it!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> poison oak/ivy doesn't usually show up in such a short period of time.



I duuno what it is, but OUCH!!!!



Doc_5729 said:


> I'm almost 'fraid to ask which two places?


My arm and the crease where your legs and hiney meet 



Hankus said:


> SP, ya change soap, detergent, softener, anything you put on body or clothes?



Nope. None of that. Ain't even been in the woods lately!!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 2, 2013)

Doesn't matter if it's oak, ivy, thunderwood or what, it's all the same plant in different forms and the contact agent is "Urushiol". The most potent contact dermatitis oil known to man.

One quarter of a cup can infect 500 million people.

And if it's the way you describe, that's exactly what you came in contact with.

It could have been on a dog, cat, kids clothes or anything.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

puttin too much in them britches an bout started a skin fire


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 2, 2013)

That stuff has almost kilt me twice, I hate it with a passion.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep, Sugar has cooties. 


She got da poison something or other. Poor thang.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Doesn't matter if it's oak, ivy, thunderwood or what, it's all the same plant in different forms and the contact agent is "Urushiol". The most potent contact dermatitis oil known to man.
> 
> One quarter of a cup can infect 500 million people.
> 
> ...




Oh crap. I think I'm just paranoid now...but I'm starting to feel plain old awful. Tingly spots and itching all over now.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> That stuff has almost kilt me twice, I hate it with a passion.



get it on ya fingers once.......next time you'll wear a glove til its positively gone fer a week. The pain, the horror, the itch, GOOD LAWD THE ITCH.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> puttin too much in them britches an bout started a skin fire



Oh lawd....



Doc_5729 said:


> That stuff has almost kilt me twice, I hate it with a passion.



 Oh jeez!



turtlebug said:


> Yep, Sugar has cooties.
> 
> 
> She got da poison something or other. Poor thang.



I hope I can knock myself out soon!!! Wonder how many lortabs I'll need to take?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

I itched in places ain posed to itch, did I mention the itch


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm itchin now jus rememberin it


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 2, 2013)

scrub, and I mean SCRUB the area good with soap and water and wash the clothes you were wearing right away.

You can use OTC stuff like Zanfel and Tecnu as well.

Benadryl will help with the itching and Antihistamines also work good.

There's a cream called Ivarest that works to stop the itch.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I itched in places ain posed to itch, did I mention the itch



Oh man...the itch. And the fire, too!!!! Someone come shoot me, please!! 

Just remembered fussin' at one of the dogs for jumpin on me this afternoon. She scratched my arm with her nails. Gotta trip them. That spot swelled up first.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> scrub, and I mean SCRUB the area good with soap and water and wash the clothes you were wearing right away.
> 
> You can use OTC stuff like Zanfel and Tecnu as well.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I'm gonna sign out and and get to scrubbin'! I need this junk to go away!!!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> get it on ya fingers once.......next time you'll wear a glove til its positively gone fer a week. The pain, the horror, the itch, GOOD LAWD THE ITCH.



I swole up like a blow fish. went to Dr twice a day for two weeks for shots. It covered 90% of my body.

The next time, I UNKNOWINGLY went through some smoke and someone was burning the stuff........ almost as bad.


OH, btw, FWIW, the oil stays active in a DEAD plant for up to 5 years........


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I hope I can knock myself out soon!!! Wonder how many lortabs I'll need to take?



How many you got?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds like hives to me. Benadryl is your friend.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 2, 2013)

Could be shingles too, ever had cheeken pops?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

Nope.

I done seened her hiney... It's poison leafy stuff.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nope.
> 
> I done seened her hiney... It's poison leafy stuff.



Benadryl might still help the itching.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Benadryl might still help the itching.



Yeah, I told her what all they did for Bait when he got it so bad a few years back.
That was NASTY. Poor man looked like he had been three rounds with Mike Tyson...and lost miserably.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> How many you got?



Doc prescribes 60 every 3 months, for my migraines. I got a few  Took 2 already



KyDawg said:


> Sounds like hives to me. Benadryl is your friend.



I've had hives before, this is something else. More concentrated and very angry blotches.



Doc_5729 said:


> Could be shingles too, ever had cheeken pops?



Had chicken pox. Not sure it's shingles. I think the dog musta had it on her claws and then injected into me when she scratched me. Never noticed any reaction to any of it before today.



turtlebug said:


> Nope.
> 
> I done seened her hiney... It's poison leafy stuff.



Yeah she did. 

Gonna see the doc tomorrow and get loaded up.



turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I told her what all they did for Bait when he got it so bad a few years back.
> That was NASTY. Poor man looked like he had been three rounds with Mike Tyson...and lost miserably.



Yeah...it's starting to feel pretty yucky.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

The symptoms sounded just like the hives I had a couple of weeks ago. I was covered with those red welts, and the itching was unbearable.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

I just declared droptines Billy thread PF. So if Billy does something during the day and yall think we need to see it, that would be a good place to put it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I done seened her hiney...





Sugar Plum said:


> Yeah she did.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey Plum yall do have a lot of bad plants down that way.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 2, 2013)

OK TBug says your hiney has poison stuff broked out, so refer to the first post. Dr will probably give you some steroid injections tamarra if you go see him/her. 

Scrub and benadryl will help in the meantime.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Plum yall do have a lot of bad plants down that way.



We have all sorts of crazy stuff down here. Never been bothered by any of it until today.



Doc_5729 said:


> OK TBug says your hiney has poison stuff broked out, so refer to the first post. Dr will probably give you some steroid injections tamarra if you go see him/her.
> 
> Scrub and benadryl will help in the meantime.



Mhmm. It's pretty bad! Took a few Benadryl, and scrubbed in the hottest shower I could, wish dish soap.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Poison ivy, oak or sumac never bothered me, I played in it as a kid, and never had any reaction to it. My youngest son can look at it and will break out all over.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Billy put in an application at the new Bass Pro that is opening in Augusta. Guess he is tired of Chula allready.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Whachall doin?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

I am alone in here with two nice looking ladies.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I was, hey Chief.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> no, you use mullet to catch amberjack.
> 
> to you too keebs! I missed the multi quote.





Bubbette said:


> Surgery is now set for Wednesday and if all goes well I'll go home around Sunday. Can't recover till we get it done. Oh, and the doc gave me these pretty pills that send to a land of rainbows and butterflies. I like it there. It's purty.


 enjoy them sweety, you deserve it!


Sugar Plum said:


> OMG!!!! What the heck does a poison ivy rash look like?????
> 
> Where's BUGSY????? I have a bright red, raised, bumpy rash in two areas on my body. Both places itch like fire and BURNNNNNNNN even worse!!
> 
> ...


 you poor thing! I keep a prescript from the doc on hand for that stuff all the time!  It does me BAD!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whachall doin?



CHIEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well I was, hey Chief.



Lemme see if I can be of some assistance there Ky!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am alone in here with two nice looking ladies.



And one old hag..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> CHIEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Heyyyyyyyyyyy, Gal-friend!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> And one old hag..........


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> And one old hag..........



You should not call Chief a hag Keebs, that can be very hurtful.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You should not call Chief a hag Keebs, that can be very hurtful.



I am totally affend, KD!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Poison ivy, oak or sumac never bothered me, I played in it as a kid, and never had any reaction to it. My youngest son can look at it and will break out all over.



I never noticed any problems with the stuff. I bet the dog scratched it into me with her claws. Had to be what did it. I looked at Google images and there's a TON of stuff in the yard that looks an awful lot like poison sumac.



Jeff C. said:


> Whachall doin?



Itchin! 



Keebs said:


> enjoy them sweety, you deserve it!
> 
> you poor thing! I keep a prescript from the doc on hand for that stuff all the time!  It does me BAD!



I'll definitely make sure to keep something on hand now that i know it's gonna get me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I never noticed any problems with the stuff. I bet the dog scratched it into me with her claws. Had to be what did it. I looked at Google images and there's a TON of stuff in the yard that looks an awful lot like poison sumac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skratch it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Skratch it!



Boy I wish I could! I did it earlier, before I knew it was poison oak/sumac or something and it spread!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Boy I wish I could! I did it earlier, before I knew it was poison oak/sumac or something and it spread!!



It's on ya hiney????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It's on ya hiney????





My poor hiney


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It's on ya hiney????



thats what she said


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

C...you comin thru here ta go ta Hamburg?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

an could ya pack a 6qt pot?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> definitely



 Hush it. Ain't no tellin' when the Mr. is gonna peek in one of these threads....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Speakin' of Hamburg....anyone wanna come pick up two gift baskets?? Stupid parts Rob ordered for the van arrived today, and they don't fit. He looked them up and the idiots shipped the wrong part! Ain't no way it's gonna be runnin' before Sat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Speakin' of Hamburg....anyone wanna come pick up two gift baskets?? Stupid parts Rob ordered for the van arrived today, and they don't fit. He looked them up and the idiots shipped the wrong part! Ain't no way it's gonna be runnin' before Sat.



You might be a redneck if.........



....you get a gift basket that includes parts for a van you don't own.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

ats a goodun bamer


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

yep


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You might be a redneck if.........
> 
> 
> 
> ....you get a gift basket that includes parts for a van you don't own.







I just want the dern thing fixed so I can drive. Anywhere. I just need to go!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

back ta back lil fellers

had ta try on the twict one though


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm amassing a wad of yard ornaments SP, dont act spacial


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> My poor hiney



Oh! Supressing further commments 

No seriously, that would be a pain in the butt. 

I mean, ok I'll shutup! 



Hankus said:


> thats what she said



Thought that's what I read.



Hankus said:


> C...you comin thru here ta go ta Hamburg?



Don't think I go to Dublin.



Sugar Plum said:


> Speakin' of Hamburg....anyone wanna come pick up two gift baskets?? Stupid parts Rob ordered for the van arrived today, and they don't fit. He looked them up and the idiots shipped the wrong part! Ain't no way it's gonna be runnin' before Sat.



You not goin????


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2013)

time for duck dynasty, see y'all later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Hunky, you just need a empty 6 qt pot, or was you gonna have it full of somethin?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

well......rekon I'll be in the Lincoln 


now about that 6qt pot C....got one?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

u brang it empty, I'll fill it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'm amassing a wad of yard ornaments SP, dont act spacial



If there's one thing I ain't, it's spacial.  I got some sort of awful luck.



Jeff C. said:


> Oh! Supressing further commments
> 
> No seriously, that would be a pain in the butt.
> 
> ...



Confirmed by sending pics to various peeps. 

If we can't get the van fixed, there isn't a way for us to make it. I'm hoping he can ride down to the dealership tomorrow and get the correct parts!



rhbama3 said:


> time for duck dynasty, see y'all later!



Night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> u brang it empty, I'll fill it



Purty sure I do, I'll brang it fer ya!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy, Gal-friend!!





Jeff C. said:


>





KyDawg said:


> You should not call Chief a hag Keebs, that can be very hurtful.





Sugar Plum said:


> I never noticed any problems with the stuff. I bet the dog scratched it into me with her claws. Had to be what did it. I looked at Google images and there's a TON of stuff in the yard that looks an awful lot like poison sumac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll send ya the name tomorrow of what I keep on hand!  Lawd, I feel for ya!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> well......rekon I'll be in the Lincoln
> 
> 
> now about that 6qt pot C....got one?



Jeff, come pick up my baskets and I'll give ya a 6qt pot for Hunky to fill up fer me, too  Then you can visit me twice!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll send ya the name tomorrow of what I keep on hand!  Lawd, I feel for ya!



Just don't feel too much....don't wanna spread it to you, too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> If there's one thing I ain't, it's spacial.  I got some sort of awful luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not a various peep, so I can't confirm it!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I am not a various peep, so I can't confirm it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I am not a various peep, so I can't confirm it!



Well, you bein' married and all...didn't wanna trouble Miz T with your crazy heart goin' all wonky after ya saw the pic


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Jeff, come pick up my baskets and I'll give ya a 6qt pot for Hunky to fill up fer me, too  Then you can visit me twice!



That's a very good possibility Shuga, but I want y'all to make every effort to get there. 

I'll get back witcha, I'm leavin sometime Friday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, you bein' married and all...didn't wanna trouble Miz T with your crazy heart goin' all wonky after ya saw the pic



Might be doin her a favor!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

Good evening folks!!

Suddenly I have Itches??..........Scratch.....Scratch!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's a very good possibility Shuga, but I want y'all to make every effort to get there.
> 
> I'll get back witcha, I'm leavin sometime Friday.



Ok. Give me a ring and let me know. 



Jeff C. said:


> Might be doin her a favor!





Oh lawd! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Suddenly I have Itches??..........Scratch.....Scratch!!



Run Mitch, RUUUUUUNNNNNNNN!!!!!! 


Rob has decided to call me "cootie butt". Fabulous.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn, would you care for a glass of Riesling, I would offer you some boiled peanuts, but I dont have any.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok folks. I think I'm going ot self medicate some more and then try to sleep. I know we've got a few bottles of blackberry brandy somewhere in the pantry....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok folks. I think I'm going ot self medicate some more and then try to sleep. I know we've got a few bottles of blackberry brandy somewhere in the pantry....



10-4, will give you a call. Sorry bout yo itchy butt!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, will give you a call. Sorry bout yo itchy butt!



Butt are you sorry?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Suddenly I have Itches??..........Scratch.....Scratch!!



Don't you dare run.  


Evenin Mitch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Fixin to call it too. I'm slap wore out, got a village to pack tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Run Mitch, RUUUUUUNNNNNNNN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Rob has decided to call me "cootie butt". Fabulous.


All I have to do is think about poison ivy to contract it!!............If you think you have come into contact with it............Either directly or indirectly wash the affected area with soap, and water immediately!!

Urishiol is one bad Mamba Jamba!!.........A little bit can go a long way!!!

You could have come into contact with it doing laundry, or from a pet!!

If this is what you have it will take about two weeks to clear up!!

You can go to a doctor to get a shot that will clear it up a little faster



KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn, would you care for a glass of Riesling, I would offer you some boiled peanuts, but I dont have any.


Sorry  you ain't gonna be a at FPG


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2013)

Reckon I will shut'er down and spend some time with the Jag! Catch y'all tomorra.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2013)

Wish I could be at FPG Mr Ruttn, we had to cancel some beach reservations, but things are looking better.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok folks. I think I'm going ot self medicate some more and then try to sleep. I know we've got a few bottles of blackberry brandy somewhere in the pantry....


From personal experience wash the area with as hot of water, and soap that you can stand...........Then flush with cold water........This is only a temporary fix to relieve the itching!!..........This has worked for me in the past!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I will shut'er down and spend some time with the Jag! Catch y'all tomorra.


Later Jeffro!!



KyDawg said:


> Wish I could be at FPG Mr Ruttn, we had to cancel some beach reservations, but things are looking better.


Wish you could too Charlie!!........It would be nice to meet you

My internet connection is moving about as slow as pond water!!..........I give up!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

Good night everybody


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2013)

Calendar says Thirstday but some claim it is their Fryday.  

Better get it started





Hope you get the itch out sugar.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2013)

Me and SunTrust bank gonna have a come to Jesus meeting if I don't see some direct deposits posting asap.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Me and SunTrust bank gonna have a come to Jesus meeting if I don't see some direct deposits posting asap.



I had one of those meetings with Regions recently. It was ugly......

Can't wait to see ya this weekend Bugsy


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't have no coffee. Send an air strike.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I don't have no coffee. Send an air strike.



Don't have an air strike but here comes the tanker.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2013)

black coffee an a camel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2013)

hey Shuggums......I'll seed ya tamara


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> hey Shuggums......I'll seed ya tamara


Aight hunnybuns...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2013)

One thing real quick before I leave. Hey KD, got sumpin for ya.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't have an air strike but here comes the tanker.



Sweet baby Jesus that would be nice right now!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh! Supressing further commments



I did too Chief, long ago....


welcome back btw








and btw, I'm not a various peep either.......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Me and SunTrust bank gonna have a come to Jesus meeting if I don't see some direct deposits posting asap.



wow, I was wonder where all that extra money in my account came from.......


musta been a mixed up


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

Law of the Telephone: When you dial a wrong number, you never get a busy signal.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

Law of Close Encounters: The probability of meeting someone you know increases when you are with someone you don't want to be seen with.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

Wilson's Law: As soon as you find a product that you really like, they will stop making it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

If you must choose between two evils, pick the one you've never tried before.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

Never read the fine print. There ain't no way you're going to like it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

A boiled egg in the morning is hard to beat.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach him how to fish, and he will sit in a boat and drink beer all day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Law of Close Encounters: The probability of meeting someone you know increases when you are with someone you don't want to be seen with.



Law of medication, never take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night.....


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

Why do they lock gas station bathrooms? Are they afraid someone will clean them?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Law of medication, never take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night.....



personal experience?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thoughts to ponder.......... enjoy your day


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

Happy thurstday


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I had one of those meetings with Regions recently. It was ugly......
> 
> Can't wait to see ya this weekend Bugsy



Okay, I feel MUCH better now. 

I don't like that they don't post direct deposits til 7:00 in the morning but at least I won't be all panicky anymore... til after 7.  

My seeing you and Sam Saturday was gonna be an issue if the bank didn't do their job.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> personal experience?



 LOL


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 3, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you drivelers.

Been busy washing clothes, eating breakfast, and reading the newspaper and.............and......................and...........reading about Sugar's derriere covered by a bad dose of poison oak/ivy or something similar.  

Just reading about her latest setback is causing me to start  itching.    I had a case of shingles several years ago and I thought that someone had poured gasoline all over me and lit a match.  That stuff lit me up like a Roman candle and the constant burning and itching was terrible.  

Sugar Plum, here's to hoping that you are feeling better this morning.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2013)

It's my FRIDAY! 

And the best part is, my weekend starts at 12:30 today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

Moanin kids.....gotta return a rental van and then commence to packing my village for FGFLB.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

twerk it; werk it......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2013)

Morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just don't feel too much....don't wanna spread it to you, too!


  
Oh, this is the prescript stuff I SWEAR to never be without!
Triamcinoione Acetonide Cream USP 5%
It comes in a liquid, but the cream sticks to the poison better and a LITTLE goes a long way!  Hope you're better this morning!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Hey you!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh, this is the prescript stuff I SWEAR to never be without!
> Triamcinoione Acetonide Cream USP 5%
> It comes in a liquid, but the cream sticks to the poison better and a LITTLE goes a long way!  Hope you're better this morning!
> 
> ...





turtlebug said:


>


When are ya'll going to FPG
We're leaving Sat. early morn. Should be there around 10is.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When are ya'll going to FPG
> We're leaving Sat. early morn. Should be there around 10is.



I'm pulling out of Valdosta by 10:00 am tomorrow. 

Some changes may be coming, but I'll be there shortly after lunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2013)

Back to Augusta . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

for Dawn and da Quacky


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to Augusta . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to Augusta . . .





Keep us informed...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to Augusta . . .





Nicodemus said:


> Keep us informed...



Yep. What he said.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2013)

fer Miz Dawn


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 doing invoices!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2013)

studyin


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Morning youngins, thinking of you Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Hankus said:


> studyin


Mud's buried at work, ya'll wanna come go with & help me dig him out?!?!


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, thinking of you Quack.


Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2013)

I'll pass keebs


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'll pass keebs


you sure?  I know he'd buy the beer.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm gonna get a stethoscope and a white lab coat, wander the halls and pick up chics....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna get a stethoscope and a white lab coat, wander the halls and pick up chics....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna get a stethoscope and a white lab coat, wander the halls and pick up chics....


 I have borrowed those items before, then walked in to the recovery room of whoever I was with and acted like I had to examine them.......... Daddy didn't think it was that funny, but Mama usually did..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

I just bit a plastic fork.
And NO I didn't mean to.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 3, 2013)

Morning, amigos.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

That's odd


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just bit a plastic fork.
> And NO I didn't mean to.



PLease share the whole story.  It has got to be interesting..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

Just made some gumbo and garlic bread.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just bit a plastic fork.
> And NO I didn't mean to.


did it bite ya back............. 


T.P. said:


> Morning, amigos.


AFTERnoon 


KyDawg said:


> That's odd


 ain't it though..........


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That's odd



Odd PM?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

Club sandwich and mac n' cheese from Newk's


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

it was good


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Morning, amigos.



Morning


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

Guess he at lunch


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Guess he at lunch


 you juss don't pay attention, do ya?  I done TOl ya, he's buried at work..... an, an, an, nobody will help me go dig him out!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

Anyone wanna go in wiff me??????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

oh look!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2013)

Lab coat , stethoscope bad idea.  In pysch ward.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh look!!!!



Congrats keebolishus


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lab coat , stethoscope bad idea.  In pysch ward.



Nope not good


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the PM's.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Especially the PM from Ole' Dad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> PLease share the whole story.  It has got to be interesting..


Well.........what had happened was...... I was biting a big ol honking piece of shicken and when I looked at my plastic fork the tip of one of the tines was GONE.


Keebs said:


> Anyone wanna go in wiff me??????


You know I'm wiff ya girl. Got da cooler packed and on my way. You want shotgun


Hooked On Quack said:


> Lab coat , stethoscope bad idea.  In pysch ward.


I dono Quack might be fun. You might like it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Especially the PM from Ole' Dad.



Hey, I know him.


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lab coat , stethoscope bad idea.  In pysch ward.



I'm glad you finally got home.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

talk about odd


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> talk about odd



You thought you waz Kang there for a minute didn'tcha


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lab coat , stethoscope bad idea.  In pysch ward.





blood on the ground said:


> Congrats keebolishus


thank you, thank you very much..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well.........what had happened was...... I was biting a big ol honking piece of shicken and when I looked at my plastic fork the tip of one of the tines was GONE.
> you got some good teefies if you chewed that thing up!
> You know I'm wiff ya girl. Got da cooler packed and on my way. You want shotgun
> You know it!
> I dono Quack might be fun. You might like it.





Bubbette said:


> I'm glad you finally got home.














hdm03 said:


> talk about odd


*When you see something that pleases only you*


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for all the PM's.





KyDawg said:


> Especially the PM from Ole' Dad.



Glad he PM'd you. Won't answer my pm's or e-mails. I'll just snatch a kanot in his tail next time I see him. You hear that youngin?


----------



## rydert (Oct 3, 2013)

I am here...............today is my tuesday


----------



## rydert (Oct 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> talk about odd



you shouda seen dat pic ole Strang sent me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

I am back.

 for Ms Dawn and Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't find my kitchen sink.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I can't find my kitchen sink.



You done packed it, silly


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> you shouda seen dat pic ole Strang sent me



He does send out some freaky pics......


----------



## rydert (Oct 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I can't find my kitchen sink.



look under the faucet..................


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You thought you waz Kang there for a minute didn'tcha



It was good while it lasted......


----------



## rydert (Oct 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He does send out some freaky pics......



neva seen anybody stand on their head and twerk..........


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> neva seen anybody stand on their head and twerk..........



The lil fella has some mad skillz


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> look under the faucet..................



Not that one, the one I take with me when I go somewhere.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2013)

PM recieved and it was funny as all get out, i fell out my chair.    Drive by, oh Keebs, you wanna play house


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2013)

Later ya'll


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

No PM received.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

I didn't get that PM


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll



Later Mudro!!!


----------



## rydert (Oct 3, 2013)

me either...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

Gotz to get back to packin and gettin stuff ready. Went to fix sompin on da camper that should have taken 30 secs, and of course it broke and turned into an hour or better to fix it back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotz to get back to packin and gettin stuff ready. Went to fix sompin on da camper that should have taken 30 secs, and of course it broke and turned into an hour or better to fix it back.



Went to pull da camper out of the old homeplace garage this mornin and Boudreaux had followed me up there. When I crawled out of the truck he bolted into the garage under the camper after somthin. Turned out to be a cat, and they were back and forth under the camper and smoker. The cat finally ran out with him right on her. I started to hook up the camper a little bitty kittens started comin out from everywhere. Took me  30 mins or better to catch all of them (6) before I could pull it out 

Stay tuned for the next segment of Jeff C.'s attempt to pack a village.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

Wonder what I will forget?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> PM recieved and it was funny as all get out, i fell out my chair.    Drive by, oh Keebs, you wanna play house


Wiff you? Of COURSE!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Went to pull da camper out of the old homeplace garage this mornin and Boudreaux had followed me up there. When I crawled out of the truck he bolted into the garage under the camper after somthin. Turned out to be a cat, and they were back and forth under the camper and smoker. The cat finally ran out with him right on her. I started to hook up the camper a little bitty kittens started comin out from everywhere. Took me  30 mins or better to catch all of them (6) before I could pull it out
> 
> Stay tuned for the next segment of Jeff C.'s attempt to pack a village.





Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what I will forget?


chairs? table? bags? lamps? lighter? gloves? uuummmm, oh, knife? towels? plates? bowls?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

That was very nice of you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Went to pull da camper out of the old homeplace garage this mornin and Boudreaux had followed me up there. When I crawled out of the truck he bolted into the garage under the camper after somthin. Turned out to be a cat, and they were back and forth under the camper and smoker. The cat finally ran out with him right on her. I started to hook up the camper a little bitty kittens started comin out from everywhere. Took me  30 mins or better to catch all of them (6) before I could pull it out
> 
> Stay tuned for the next segment of Jeff C.'s attempt to pack a village.


Bring them to FPG. Bugsy will take em off your hands!


Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what I will forget?


Kitchen sink?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That was very nice of you.



What did I do brother?


----------



## rydert (Oct 3, 2013)

I'll have to pass this time, but thanks for the offer.................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Shooting on Capital Hill. Here we go........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shooting on Capital Hill. Here we go........


I just read that too................. like elfiii sez............ "let it burn"!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, it hasn't spread any, but the spot I have on my bottomside looks a bit worse. There are red bumps within the big red splotch. The bit on my arm has faded in color but is still pretty sensitive. 

Rob has had no shortage of ridiculous comments today


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, it hasn't spread any, but the spot I have on my bottomside looks a bit worse. There are red bumps within the big red splotch. The bit on my arm has faded in color but is still pretty sensitive.
> 
> Rob has had no shortage of ridiculous comments today


Did you see my post with the name of the medicine?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, it hasn't spread any, but the spot I have on my bottomside looks a bit worse. There are red bumps within the big red splotch. The bit on my arm has faded in color but is still pretty sensitive.
> 
> Rob has had no shortage of ridiculous comments today


Oh, if it's oozing, him and the kids can get it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shooting on Capital Hill. Here we go........


 hey, just FYI, Mud noticed you & I were the only ones willing to come help him out, he said he'd remember that!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Did you see my post with the name of the medicine?



I did. Thank you! 



Keebs said:


> Oh, if it's oozing, him and the kids can get it!!!



No oozing. Just red, hot, and bumpy


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

That certainly is something.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

Weather sho is nice


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

wish i was outside


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

Mud still buried?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That certainly is something.


 glad you think so!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That certainly is something.



Something, it sure is.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mud still buried?


No No: you were trying too hard for that one!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: you were trying too hard for that one!



I was concerned about Mud........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shooting on Capital Hill. Here we go........



As long as my practically adopted son up there don`t get hurt...

The rest can go kiss ol` Pat`s mule.



Sugar Plum said:


> Well, it hasn't spread any, but the spot I have on my bottomside looks a bit worse. There are red bumps within the big red splotch. The bit on my arm has faded in color but is still pretty sensitive.
> 
> Rob has had no shortage of ridiculous comments today




How you doin`, Nurse? You gonna be ok?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I was concerned about Mud........


MmmmHHHhmmm, suuuuure.............


Nicodemus said:


> As long as my practically adopted son up there don`t get hurt...
> 
> The rest can go kiss ol` Pat`s mule.
> How you doin`, Nurse? You gonna be ok?


 who you got up on da hill, Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHHHhmmm, suuuuure.............
> 
> who you got up on da hill, Nic?





Secret Service agent.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Secret Service agent.


KEWL!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Oct 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: you were trying too hard for that one!



he sure was................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> he sure was................


thank you, glad I wasn't the only one to notice it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

All is well for this segment.....stay tuned, beer consumption has begun!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2013)

Y'all meet Trudy. Our new puppy. She is a 4 mth old Feist. My daughter wanted a squirrel huntin dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all meet Trudy. Our new puppy. She is a 4 mth old Feist. My daughter wanted a squirrel huntin dog.



Hey, Trudy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> All is well for this segment.....stay tuned, beer consumption has begun!


 quick, make your list NOW!!!!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> Y'all meet Trudy. Our new puppy. She is a 4 mth old Feist. My daughter wanted a squirrel huntin dog.


 AAAAWWWWwwwwwwwww, hey Trudy!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> All is well for this segment.....stay tuned, beer consumption has begun!


That explains it. 2 of everything


Crickett said:


> Y'all meet Trudy. Our new puppy. She is a 4 mth old Feist. My daughter wanted a squirrel huntin dog.


Awwwwww. Hey TRUDY. WHAT A CUTIE. I love dogs. All dogs.


Keebs said:


> quick, make your list NOW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AAAAWWWWwwwwwwwww, hey Trudy!!!



Make a list. That's what I was thankin too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

Almost fergot the fridge!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> _*Make a list. That's what I was thankin to*_o.


 of course you were!


Jeff C. said:


> Almost fergot the fridge!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost fergot the fridge!



Just don't forget the kitchen sink.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just don't forget the kitchen sink.


you beat me to it!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

Should have named her Doo Doo


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Should have named her Doo Doo


I KNEW IT!!  You're Quack in cognito!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2013)

Welp, looks like I better go dig Mud outta the inventory list!
Later Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just don't forget the kitchen sink.





Keebs said:


> you beat me to it!!!!!!



Oh....it's in da camper!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

Sup!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2013)

Got to go in tomorrow but it is a day of training for those of us who are untrainable.  

Boring!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2013)

packin can no commence to commence until a ride is secured


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwww. Hey TRUDY. WHAT A CUTIE. I love dogs. All dogs.



Yep I do too! Dogs are awesome! She is such a sweetheart too! I just hope she'll hunt cause if she don't my husband's gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2013)

time to crack open the cold wrench an get one livin


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2013)

as usual, Bubbette got distracted while on a teleconference. Our supper of  roasted pork loin has turned into oven baked pork jerky. 

Reckon, it's a run to Publix for hot dogs in a few.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2013)

Just got home and noticed, I too have a rash on my buttocks, Nicodemus will you please come ova and rub some cream on it ???  


Man ya'll, I'm stressed and tired, and ain't done nuttin, but drive and set in waitin rooms...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home and noticed, I too have a rash on my buttocks, Nicodemus will you please come ova and rub some cream on it ???
> 
> 
> Man ya'll, I'm stressed and tired, and ain't done nuttin, but drive and set in waitin rooms...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home and noticed, I too have a rash on my buttocks, Nicodemus will you please come ova and rub some cream on it ???
> 
> 
> Man ya'll, I'm stressed and tired, and ain't done nuttin, but drive and set in waitin rooms...



You caught something itchy sitting in waiting rooms?   Try wearing pants next time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>




Heyyyyyyyyy bro I need some  relief, NOT 




gobbleinwoods said:


> You caught something itchy sitting in waiting rooms?   Try wearing pants next time.



  Dood I caught da crabz settin on this chics couch in college . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy bro I need some  relief, NOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any body believing this story?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy bro I need some  relief, NOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did she have any lobsters and skrimps too?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy bro I need some  relief, NOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

Potty mouths


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home and noticed, I too have a rash on my buttocks, Nicodemus will you please come ova and rub some cream on it ???
> 
> 
> Man ya'll, I'm stressed and tired, and ain't done nuttin, but drive and set in waitin rooms...


Spent 7 weeks at scootish rite with the boy. Time stops and nothing matters. Life goes on. Focus and keep your cloths on.


gobbleinwoods said:


> Any body believing this story?



He been hangin out in da crazy folks ward. Told ya'll he might like it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

Mmm I like biscuits an mustard mmmm. Quack youjusta boy... You awtnot be talkin like that...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2013)

Anybody else smell popcorn?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home and noticed, I too have a rash on my buttocks, Nicodemus will you please come ova and rub some cream on it ???
> 
> 
> Man ya'll, I'm stressed and tired, and ain't done nuttin, but drive and set in waitin rooms...



Might have been one of dem Doctor outfits you tried on.


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> as usual, Bubbette got distracted while on a teleconference. Our supper of  roasted pork loin has turned into oven baked pork jerky.
> 
> Reckon, it's a run to Publix for hot dogs in a few.



After 24 years, you'd think he'd remember that the smoke alarm is the dinner bell.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody else smell popcorn?



It was kids night at Ryan's Buffet. We didnt know that when we walked in the door. Popcorn, cotton candy, and ice cream on the floor. 
It was an ankle biter convention and the high pitched screams really set the ambience for the evening.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> After 24 years, you'd think he'd remember that the smoke alarm is the dinner bell.



Men........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It was kids night at Ryan's Buffet. We didnt know that when we walked in the door. Popcorn, cotton candy, and ice cream on the floor.
> It was an ankle biter convention and the high pitched screams really set the ambience for the evening.



Ryan's


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ryan's



It was my daughters choice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It was my daughters choice.



My son likes it too. Guess it's a college thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> After 24 years, you'd think he'd remember that the smoke alarm is the dinner bell.


No No:


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 3, 2013)

Speaking of beer, caught a 5lb. sheephead fishing for trout yesterday.
It was slow fishing, 1 flounder, 1 nice trout, and the sheephead but we had the boat running 50mph coming back to the ramp.

My neighbor at the farm says the deer are very bad this year, they are eatin all the late peas. Told him i would work on that problem!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm sleepy


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Me to and the Braves are done.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Me to and the Braves are done.


I'm not watching, how bad is it.. I'm at work


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2013)

Tater salad and pecan pies cooking.

Headed north by 10am.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

4 nuthin dodgers right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 4 nuthin dodgers right now.



Not good


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Tater salad and pecan pies cooking.
> 
> Headed north by 10am.



hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Speaking of beer, caught a 5lb. sheephead fishing for trout yesterday.
> It was slow fishing, 1 flounder, 1 nice trout, and the sheephead but we had the boat running 50mph coming back to the ramp.
> 
> My neighbor at the farm says the deer are very bad this year, they are eatin all the late peas. Told him i would work on that problem!



I'll help with beer, fishin an deers. Jus need a ride 



turtlebug said:


> Tater salad and pecan pies cooking.
> 
> Headed north by 10am.



ya caught me, ya caught the tater, I'll be gone when I leave


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

Done messed my back up!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 3, 2013)

Took the camper up to Hamburg this evening.........Same spot as last year!!.........That whole side of the campground is open as it was last year!!

The welcoming committee came out to greet us!!

They are expecting our group as they were last year!!

Hope to be able to cut out from work a little early tomorrow!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2013)

C, I'll be leavin asap in the mornin 

RUTT.....I know where that be


----------



## one hogman (Oct 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Tater salad and pecan pies cooking.
> 
> Headed north by 10am.



Be careful on that road Lea


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Took the camper up to Hamburg this evening.........Same spot as last year!!.........That whole side of the campground is open as it was last year!!
> 
> The welcoming committee came out to greet us!!
> 
> ...



I can barely move, but as of right now I'm expecting to be there sometime around noon or a little after tomorrow. At the pace that I'm moving it will probably be the after.

Good night, gotta go lay down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> C, I'll be leavin asap in the mornin
> 
> RUTT.....I know where that be



10-4, I just found out last night Miz T is coming with me for tomorrow night only, leaving sometime Sat morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I just found out last night Miz T is coming with me for tomorrow night only, leaving sometime Sat morning.



Now you can get in the twista game without getting in trouble


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2013)

nope


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

Kwestion, will Mr Nicodemus  be attending this weekend gathering


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Kwestion, will Mr Nicodemus  be attending this weekend gathering


Nope


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2013)

For those traveling this weekend (it starts today for some) keep it between the ditches.

An eye opener


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 4, 2013)

T G I F ----   TO ALL OF YOU FELLOW DRIVELERS THIS MORNING !!!



Yep, I just wanted to make sure that you knew that it was Friday too.

Hope everyone has a safe trip to Hamburg State Park this weekend and that you all have a great time together.  I hope to see you guys and gals there.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2013)

Dang that truck.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2013)

werent my truck, it ain even runnin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> werent my truck, it ain even runnin


It had MT's on it. Left tread marks across my back.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2013)

Billy got donuts, so werent him neither


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2013)

Moanin........I am questionable at best for attendance right now, folks. Waiting on 8:00 am to see if I can get into Dr's office for some type of relief.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2013)

Good morning errybody. Jeffro hope ya aint tore that back up too bad and ya feel better soon. Hope everyone has a safe trip and a good time at the gatherin. There's no way i can make it but i'm sure y'all manage without me. Well got to get to workin, Later


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

Mernin boys and girls.... Taking the entire family to get fresh hair cuts for the weekend gathering.... We will be the ones with the party in the front business in the back look....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning errybody. Jeffro hope ya aint tore that back up too bad and ya feel better soon. Hope everyone has a safe trip and a good time at the gatherin. There's no way i can make it but i'm sure y'all manage without me. Well got to get to workin, Later



Ain't lookin good right now, Mud.



blood on the ground said:


> Mernin boys and girls.... Taking the entire family to get fresh hair cuts for the weekend gathering.... We will be the ones with the party in the front business in the back look....



Y'all gonna look dapper, I bet.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2013)

4 day weekend coming up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 4, 2013)

Morning all!!   Yall be carefull driving toward Hamburg.   
Jeff C hope you get some relief.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2013)

yep, half loaded


----------



## kracker (Oct 4, 2013)

Morning y'all.


A thought for the day......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

...... hi........


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2013)

my belly keeps makin racket


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2013)

I think it wants a beer


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2013)

gotta pick up beer on the way, ain takin my reserves, dont know if they'll be good after a long ride like that


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2013)

tent chech (prolly sleep in the caddy anyways  )
mattress chech
pillow chech
clothes bag chech
cooler chech
fishin gear chech


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2013)

Just got home from Dr's. and pharmacy. Looks like I'm gonna make it, but slowly and gingerly moving about. Most of the stuff was packed except for some larger, heavier items. Thankfully, Jag can get those in the truck.

Gotta get him going so we can get out of here. 

Thanks, havin fun huntin!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got home from Dr's. and pharmacy. Looks like I'm gonna make it, but slowly and gingerly moving about. Most of the stuff was packed except for some larger, heavier items. Thankfully, Jag can get those in the truck.
> 
> Gotta get him going so we can get out of here.
> 
> Thanks, havin fun huntin!



Whew, that was close. Now I don't have to go home and pack all da stuff I "might" need. Ya'll be careful.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got home from Dr's. and pharmacy. Looks like I'm gonna make it, but slowly and gingerly moving about. Most of the stuff was packed except for some larger, heavier items. Thankfully, Jag can get those in the truck.
> 
> Gotta get him going so we can get out of here.
> 
> Thanks, havin fun huntin!


 you be careful this weekend!!!!!! 


Hornet22 said:


> Whew, that was close. Now I don't have to go home and pack all da stuff I "might" need. Ya'll be careful.


I'm appointing you to keep an eye on him! pwease!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2013)

Jeff C, if you see me hobbling along today, I doned hurted my back too. Come stand next to me and we'll lean against each other.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Morning youngins, wish I was headed that way.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2013)

ain nuttin but money an a truck ride Bo$$


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, wish I was headed that way.



Just come on down brother


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, wish I was headed that way.


me too, Charlie, just didn't work out..........


Tbugsy is on the road headed that way, she just left with the goodies I had ready..............  yes, I  watching her leave..........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Just come on down brother


Be sure to see Tbug, she has a package for you............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C, if you see me hobbling along today, I doned hurted my back too. Come stand next to me and we'll lean against each other.


 Your back will be allllll better once Tbug delivers the special hug I sent just for you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm heading down early in da Mernin....you will know when we arrive by the Dixie horn sounding off!!! Yeeeeehaaaaw


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm heading down early in da Mernin....you will know when we arrive by the Dixie horn sounding off!!! Yeeeeehaaaaw


 read back a couple of posts.........


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2013)

The Tbug villiage shall not rival C even if ya sent a TractorTrailer full


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

Keebs you ain't coming?????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

well looky heah! it didn't help..........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Krebs you ain't coming?????


no, that's why I sent a package for you..........


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Your back will be allllll better once Tbug delivers the special hug I sent just for you!



prolly needs a Gibbs smack


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> The Tbug villiage shall not rival C even if ya sent a TractorTrailer full


No ONE can top Chief's packing, I gar-un-tee ya that!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2013)

Trapdaddy ain goin neither


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> prolly needs a Gibbs smack


I only dole them out on spacial occasions........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too, Charlie, just didn't work out..........
> 
> 
> Tbugsy is on the road headed that way, she just left with the goodies I had ready..............  yes, I  watching her leave..........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Keebs said:


>



Ya'll got it all mushy up in here.....starting to make me feel all  thsensitive!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 4, 2013)

How long do I have to stay here at work to make it look good before heading out for FPG??

I think I'm going to go grab some lunch, and see what it looks like here when I get back!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

wish I had some take-a-chips to go wiff dis grilled dot dog.

H22 put a big ol piece of pork flesh on da smoker dis mornin for the sun even woke up.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Your back will be allllll better once Tbug delivers the special hug I sent just for you!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wish I had some take-a-chips to go wiff dis grilled dot dog.



What's a take-a-chip?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll got it all mushy up in here.....starting to make me feel all  thsensitive!


~sniff~sniff~ sowwy................ 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> How long do I have to stay here at work to make it look good before heading out for FPG??
> 
> I think I'm going to go grab some lunch, and see what it looks like here when I get back!!


Awww go ahead & leave, I'll watch the door for you, I'm gonna be here anyway!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> wish I had some take-a-chips to go wiff dis grilled dot dog.
> 
> H22 put a big ol piece of pork flesh on da smoker dis mornin for the sun even woke up.


I didn't even feel like eating after bugsy left, so I had some yogurt & working on some popcorn now.............


T.P. said:


>


 You may need a second one, just tell her I said to give ya another one like I showed her!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What's a take-a-chip?



Potato Chip. Do I have ta spell it out for ya.

That's what my son called tater chips when he was a tobbler. Yep he said tobbler too instead of toddler. I laughed more when he was a youngun than I ever laughed in my life. And I laugh a lot.  Sometime right by my self.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

Gotta tell ya'll a cute story. When my boy was still small enough to sit in his car seat(a toddler) he found a picture of himself in my wallet. I was driving and he was in the back seat. All I heard was, " Awwwwww looooook. That's when Cody was juss a tobbler."
I bout wrecked the car laughing.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Potato Chip. Do I have ta spell it out for ya.


look who you were talking to, of course you do!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta tell ya'll a cute story. When my boy was still small enough to sit in his car seat(a toddler) he found a picture of himself in my wallet. I was driving and he was in the back seat. All I heard was, " Awwwwww looooook. That's when Cody was juss a tobbler."
> I bout wrecked the car laughing.


Aaawwww!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 4, 2013)

Tbug thanks for post the furby lookin purse on the other driveler.    the hideous thang is following me now.  Just seen it advertised on my FB page


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2013)

last stop made, I'm gone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tbug thanks for post the furby lookin purse on the other driveler.    the hideous thang is following me now.  Just seen it advertised on my FB page


  I got purses showin up all over the place and I aint really a purse kinda girl. 


Hankus said:


> last stop made, I'm gone



Be careful. See ya Sarday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 4, 2013)

the worse part is, of all the purses i seen, it HAD to be the furby 1


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tbug thanks for post the furby lookin purse on the other driveler.    the hideous thang is following me now.  Just seen it advertised on my FB page


   


Hankus said:


> last stop made, I'm gone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> the worse part is, of all the purses i seen, it HAD to be the furby 1



I didn't see the furby one thank goodness. But I do have a bunch of red purses floating around.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

General toesos cheekin spose Ta be hot...


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2013)

Pm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> General toesos cheekin spose Ta be hot...


yes. and.......


hdm03 said:


> Pm.



really?


Fixin ta leave. Ya'll have a good weekend and for those not able to make it to FPG, we'z gonna miss ya.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes.....really


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yes.....really



Thanks you.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> General toesos cheekin spose Ta be hot...


 I know, sometimes it is, sometimes it ain't..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> yes. and.......
> 
> 
> really?
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2013)

Keebs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too, Charlie, just didn't work out..........
> 
> 
> Tbugsy is on the road headed that way, she just left with the goodies I had ready..............  yes, I  watching her leave..........





Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa????????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs?


sir........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa????????


 what, you said YOU weren't gonna make it neither!
Hows Dawn doing?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sir........
> 
> what, you said YOU weren't gonna make it neither!
> Hows Dawn doing?





DO NOT put that video on here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sir........
> 
> what, you said YOU weren't gonna make it neither!
> Hows Dawn doing?





I'll be there for a lil while.



Dawn's not doing well, her final results are in and instead of a lumpectomy she's having a masectomy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be there for a lil while.
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn's not doing well, her final results are in and instead of a lumpectomy she's having a masectomy.





Prayers ya`lls way, Brother...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> DO NOT put that video on here!


I KNOW BETTER, ya old coot!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be there for a lil while.
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn's not doing well, her final results are in and instead of a lumpectomy she's having a masectomy.


dang,dang,dang,dang............. man!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be there for a lil while.
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn's not doing well, her final results are in and instead of a lumpectomy she's having a masectomy.



Dang!  all goes well!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2013)

Ima gonna whup somebodies . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be there for a lil while.
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn's not doing well, her final results are in and instead of a lumpectomy she's having a masectomy.



That is horrible. I'm so sorry for her. I'm a few hours away from you but if I can ya'll in any way I will. Continued prayers for both of you friend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks ya'll, and we really do 'preciate your thoughts, prayers, PMs and phone calls.   She's pretty tore up after talking to her surgeon.  I gotta get ready for work and spend some time with her.


Hope to see ya'll tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be there for a lil while.
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn's not doing well, her final results are in and instead of a lumpectomy she's having a masectomy.



It will be a little bit before I can call, but do you think a call will help? Maybe a distantly shared glass of wine?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ima gonna whup somebodies . . .



I'm so sorry bout Dawn. You can hit me long as you need to if I get to see you Saturday. That's what friends are for.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm so sorry bout Dawn. You can hit me long as you need to if I get to see you Saturday. That's what friends are for.



Absolutely


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

Today is my Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Today is my Friday



Mines too. Now, l gots ta git busy makin pies and packin.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ima gonna whup somebodies . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks ya'll, and we really do 'preciate your thoughts, prayers, PMs and phone calls.   She's pretty tore up after talking to her surgeon.  I gotta get ready for work and spend some time with her.
> 
> 
> Hope to see ya'll tomorrow afternoon.


 you both know if ya need to vent, ya both have my number!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2013)

Quack,    for Dawn


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2013)

ok, I'm outta here............. everyone that is traveling, be safe!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

stuck at work on a friday evenin aint funatall


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 4, 2013)

Mini me sent me some chocolate covered strawberries today. 3 mint chocolate, 3 milk chocolate, and 3 chocolate caramel. I know what I'll be eating on all day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Mini me sent me some chocolate covered strawberries today. 3 mint chocolate, 3 milk chocolate, and 3 chocolate caramel. I know what I'll be eating on all day.



I do believe she loves her Mama. Sweet girl.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 4, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How long do I have to stay here at work to make it look good before heading out for FPG??
> 
> I think I'm going to go grab some lunch, and see what it looks like here when I get back!!






I should have never made that post!!

I got back in from lunch, and my NSF Auditor was standing there in lobby waiting on me


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I should have never made that post!!
> 
> I got back in from lunch, and my NSF Auditor was standing there in lobby waiting on me



No!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I should have never made that post!!
> 
> I got back in from lunch, and my NSF Auditor was standing there in lobby waiting on me



You still working Mr. Ruttn.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone got any pecans they don't want??

I figured out how to make the most awesome treat today. Sugar roasted pecans. If any of y'all have ever purchased any from the fella outside of Bass Pro Shops in Macon, you KNOW how tasty they are!! I made them!! At home!!


Told a couple friends that have asked for the recipe that they gotta come to my house, and bring a bag of pecans. Then I'll give them the recipe. And keep the pecans to make more!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You still working Mr. Ruttn.





Im is, eleben hours to go . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Anyone got any pecans they don't want??
> 
> I figured out how to make the most awesome treat today. Sugar roasted pecans. If any of y'all have ever purchased any from the fella outside of Bass Pro Shops in Macon, you KNOW how tasty they are!! I made them!! At home!!
> 
> ...





Lord have mercy.....


How you doin`, Nurse? Gettin` better?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Lord have mercy.....
> 
> 
> How you doin`, Nurse? Gettin` better?



Hiyya Nick! 

I'm ok, I suppose. The spot on my, uhhh...not arm, isn't as itchy. But it's kinda purple today. I dunno 

Other than that, I'm good! Gotta pick a mess of peas and shell them tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2013)

Sounds like I need to scratch up a croker sack full of pecans!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like I need to scratch up a croker sack full of pecans!



You won't regret it! I promise


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> You won't regret it! I promise





And remember, I live in the pecan capital of the world.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> And remember, I live in the pecan capital of the world.



I might have to arrange a visit and bring some watermellon jelly to trade ya for some pecans!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I might have to arrange a visit and bring some watermellon jelly to trade ya for some pecans!





Sounds good! Wait till cool weather to make the pecans fall off the trees. I bet I can find some.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2013)

I`ll even cook up a big pot of chili.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds good! Wait till cool weather to make the pecans fall off the trees. I bet I can find some.



Sounds good!



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll even cook up a big pot of chili.



Sounds even better!!!


Gotta run, I'll check in later. Brownies are done!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

2 mo hrs to go and it will be the weekend......


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Evening youngins, wish I was at the FPG.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, wish I was at the FPG.





Me too.  Hope to be there tomorrow around 3ish.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2013)

last one up. fish splashin. gonna yak  n the mornin

reception sux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> last one up. fish splashin. gonna yak  n the mornin
> 
> reception sux





"gonna yak n the mornin."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2013)

One mo hour !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, wish I was at the FPG.



the road runs north and South.

Well it is the PFG weekend.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> last one up. fish splashin. gonna yak  n the mornin
> 
> reception sux



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 5, 2013)

y'all have fun today, too many places to go and lots of things to seed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> y'all have fun today, too many places to go and lots of things to seed.



Sow you aren't going?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2013)

Lonely in here today.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 5, 2013)

Shot my first bow buck this morning.


Unfortunately, all I've got is a bloody and broken arrow, a bruised up calf and some really tired legs to show for it. 


Heading to FPG then gonna try it again this afternoon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Shot my first bow buck this morning.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, all I've got is a bloody and broken arrow, a bruised up calf and some really tired legs to show for it.
> ...



Oh no!!!!! 
Fishbro gonna keep looking for it? 

 Bubbette and Jenny decided they needed a girls day out so left me at home watching foobaw. I ain't complaining.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2013)

~sigh~..................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Anyone got any pecans they don't want??
> 
> I figured out how to make the most awesome treat today. Sugar roasted pecans. If any of y'all have ever purchased any from the fella outside of Bass Pro Shops in Macon, you KNOW how tasty they are!! I made them!! At home!!
> 
> ...


ok, I've done sugar peanuts and I think sugared pecans, but they didn't turn out like that........ give it up, what's the recipe?  Like Nic, I too live in the Pecan Capital...... area.....


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks ya'll, and we really do 'preciate your thoughts, prayers, PMs and phone calls.   She's pretty tore up after talking to her surgeon.  I gotta get ready for work and spend some time with her.
> 
> 
> Hope to see ya'll tomorrow afternoon.



I told you today and I will say it again you have a large extended family here just waiting for a call, so if you or Dawn need someone anyone just give us a Holla, we love ya guys....You have stood by many of us when we needed it now it time for us to stand by you guys, call if ya need brother...

Give Dawn a bear hug from me will ya...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, I've done sugar peanuts and I think sugared pecans, but they didn't turn out like that........ give it up, what's the recipe?  Like Nic, I too live in the Pecan Capital...... area.....



How far do you live from Nick? I was talking to Rob today, and he wants to head down to a bow shop in Nick's general area. So we plan to visit with them for a bit. 

I'll send ya a PM later!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~..................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> I told you today and I will say it again you have a large extended family here just waiting for a call, so if you or Dawn need someone anyone just give us a Holla, we love ya guys....You have stood by many of us when we needed it now it time for us to stand by you guys, call if ya need brother...
> 
> Give Dawn a bear hug from me will ya...


TINYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!! HEY!!!!!!!!



Sugar Plum said:


> How far do you live from Nick? I was talking to Rob today, and he wants to head down to a bow shop in Nick's general area. So we plan to visit with them for a bit.
> 
> I'll send ya a PM later!



Shuga, I am about an hour due east of Nic............ ya'll would most likely take 300 from Cordele to head his way and I about 30 minutes southeast of Cordele........ if ya'll do it on a weekend, we could figure out something!
How's da itching?  Tbug showed me the pic, you poor thing!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2013)

jmfauver said:


>



You have RUINT me on that criminal case game!!!!! I am addicted!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Shuga, I am about an hour due east of Nic............ ya'll would most likely take 300 from Cordele to head his way and I about 30 minutes southeast of Cordele........ if ya'll do it on a weekend, we could figure out something!
> How's da itching?  Tbug showed me the pic, you poor thing!!!!!



It would MOST definitely be on a weekend. I'll let ya know. Gotta get this car deal figured out. Plus, gotta wait on the pecans to start fallin'  I think I talked Nick into collectin' me some pecans for that recipe 

Itchin' is about the same. It's a little more purple than it was. And there's a weird white/skin colored spot in it. Kinda wondering if it was a bug bite.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> TINYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!! HEY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> You have RUINT me on that criminal case game!!!!! I am addicted!



KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBSSSSSSSSSSSS.....

See I doo exsist.....


That criminal game is fun, keeps me from trying to rip my arm outa it's socket right now....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> It would MOST definitely be on a weekend. I'll let ya know. Gotta get this car deal figured out. Plus, gotta wait on the pecans to start fallin'  I think I talked Nick into collectin' me some pecans for that recipe
> 
> Itchin' is about the same. It's a little more purple than it was. And there's a weird white/skin colored spot in it. Kinda wondering if it was a bug bite.


I'll see what I can do to help ya stock up to, in exchange for da recipe.... 
HHhmmm, no ooozing? just itching? purple?  no, that doesn't sound like poison oak/sumac/ivy............. dang girl!



jmfauver said:


> KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBSSSSSSSSSSSS.....
> 
> See I doo exsist.....
> 
> ...


If it weren't for that game I'd swear you were M.I.A.!
Uh-oh, rotator trouble?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll see what I can do to help ya stock up to, in exchange for da recipe....
> HHhmmm, no ooozing? just itching? purple?  no, that doesn't sound like poison oak/sumac/ivy............. dang girl!



Right. No oozing. Just itchy. It's weird!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll see what I can do to help ya stock up to, in exchange for da recipe....
> HHhmmm, no ooozing? just itching? purple?  no, that doesn't sound like poison oak/sumac/ivy............. dang girl!
> 
> 
> ...



MIA is the right lines just not the words you are thinking about...

Not rotator   bulging disk in neck effecting left arm, built the 2 rods for FPG dealing with it and it is killing me


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Right. No oozing. Just itchy. It's weird!


You might need to have a doc check it out, just in case!  


jmfauver said:


> MIA is the right lines just not the words you are thinking about...
> 
> Not rotator   bulging disk in neck effecting left arm, built the 2 rods for FPG dealing with it and it is killing me



Dang, Tiny!  Hope you get some relief soon!  I sent some mango jam, spiced & regular, and the turkey hunting stuff I won from Sparky back last year, I hope it helped out!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> MIA is the right lines just not the words you are thinking about...
> 
> Not rotator   bulging disk in neck effecting left arm, built the 2 rods for FPG dealing with it and it is killing me



They were killer looking rods too.

Keebs, I brought home two jars of mango jelly.  

It was good to put some actual faces with names.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They were killer looking rods too.
> 
> Keebs, I brought home two jars of mango jelly.
> 
> It was good to put some actual faces with names.



 I missed meeting YOU?!?!?! 
Was it one of each???  I wanted the spiced & regular to go as a pair..........   and lawd I hope you like it, that is only my 2nd attempt at the spiced.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

yep  got one of each.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep  got one of each.



 I hope you enjoy it!!  I don't mind feed back either to help me "tweak" my recipes!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep  got one of each.



 I sTILL hate I missed getting to meet you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> MIA is the right lines just not the words you are thinking about...
> 
> Not rotator   bulging disk in neck effecting left arm, built the 2 rods for FPG dealing with it and it is killing me


The were killer rods too. Little Bubba wouldn't put his down. I think he kinda took a likin to it. 

Missed y'all that couldn't make it. It was hot, but getting to see Grant and his family was awesome. Lots of folks did lots of good things this weekend...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The were killer rods too. Little Bubba wouldn't put his down. I think he kinda took a likin to it.
> 
> Missed y'all that couldn't make it. It was hot, but getting to see Grant and his family was awesome. Lots of folks did lots of good things this weekend...



 glad it turned out good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2013)

What did I miss?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What did I miss?



 you tooooo?????????
 you haz a good time????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What did I miss?



 you git yo package?????


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Itchin' is about the same. It's a little more purple than it was. And there's a weird white/skin colored spot in it. Kinda wondering if it was a bug bite.





Keebs said:


> HHhmmm, no ooozing? just itching? purple?  no, that doesn't sound like poison oak/sumac/ivy............. dang girl!



I was thinking the same thing now. Actually that sounds like the spider bite I had...................

not trying to scare you again, but that's all I say about the spider bite for now...... BUT you really should see a dermatologist and get that checked out.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You might need to have a doc check it out, just in case!



Doc??????? 



Here!!! 




Send pics...... lol


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

didn't do all I wanted to do, BUT, had a great time doing what I did.

Good things happened today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What did I miss?



nuttin you were there at FPG

well here is my contribution to Sunday morn


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What did I miss?


I'm a Dr. now, according to your wife..

Wonder if Elfiii or sumbuddy will change my screen name to Dr. Miggy for me?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you git yo package?????


No package Keebs....


gobbleinwoods said:


> nuttin you were there at FPG
> 
> well here is my contribution to Sunday morn


Morning gobble it sure was nice getting to meet you sir!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm a Dr. now, according to your wife..
> 
> Wonder if Elfiii or sumbuddy will change my screen name to Dr. Miggy for me?



I let her read this post..... She is laughing now....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins



Morning, I can't get over the deer pics you posted


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning, I can't get over the deer pics you posted



Wish I could have been down at the FPG, I sure would like to have met some of you fine people.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning, I can't get over the deer pics you posted



mighty fine to make your acquaintance also.

btw, breakfast lunch and supper today will be 





for that medical procedure we won't discuss.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Somebody had a big pot of boiled peanuts going, but I cant member who it twas..........


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They were killer looking rods too.
> 
> Keebs, I brought home two jars of mango jelly.
> 
> It was good to put some actual faces with names.



Thanks, that smile on Grants face made it all worth the time and effort...


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The were killer rods too. Little Bubba wouldn't put his down. I think he kinda took a likin to it.
> 
> Missed y'all that couldn't make it. It was hot, but getting to see Grant and his family was awesome. Lots of folks did lots of good things this weekend...



Thanks glad I could help....Still get a tear thinking about the red color on that rod being Grant's favorite....Working on ordering parts for Sissy's now


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I could have been down at the FPG, I sure would like to have met some of you fine people.


We all wish you could've made it also... Maybe something a little farther north in gatherings to come brother.


gobbleinwoods said:


> mighty fine to make your acquaintance also.
> 
> btw, breakfast lunch and supper today will be
> 
> ...



Secrets are off limits in this family sir! No No:
Either way you now have my continued prayers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> Thanks, that smile on Grants face made it all worth the time and effort...



There is no secret about the iffyfish those rods will catch.   Come on around more often.




blood on the ground said:


> We all wish you could've made it also... Maybe something a little farther north in gatherings to come brother.
> 
> 
> Secrets are off limits in this family sir! No No:
> Either way you now have my continued prayers!



No real secret, it is my regularly scheduled colonoscopy.   The prep is the only bad part of the deal.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There is no secret about the iffyfish those rods will catch.   Come on around more often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeeewwwwww nasty!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No package Keebs.....



 no bag? nothing with your name on it?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no bag? nothing with your name on it?????



Nope nuffin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope nuffin



 I'll be investigating, you had a bag wiff your name on it..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll be investigating, you had a bag wiff your name on it..........



I didn't get it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll be investigating, you had a bag wiff your name on it..........



Well look's like a reason for you to make a trip up 75 darlin...... After all it ain't all that far!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I didn't get it.



Ding ,ding, ding, guilty dawg barks first!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I didn't get it.


Did you even see it????


blood on the ground said:


> Well look's like a reason for you to make a trip up 75 darlin...... After all it ain't all that far!



I thought you were over near Quack's way??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ding ,ding, ding, guilty dawg barks first!



HHhhmmmm, you're right.............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Did you even see it????
> 
> 
> I thought you were over near Quack's way??



Nope.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope.



 dagnabbit, where's Tbug??!?!?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dagnabbit, where's Tbug??!?!?



 I lefted, BUT there were two jars of savory looking sweet stuff left sitting on da table...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I lefted, BUT there were two jars of savory looking sweet stuff left sitting on da table...



No, this would have been one HUGE jar of stuff, in a bag, with not one but TWO tags with "BLOOD" written on them!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The prep is the only bad part of the deal.




The prep is killar, just need to go ahead and install a tv, table for laptop and pillow against the wall.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No, this would have been one HUGE jar of stuff, in a bag, with not one but TWO tags with "BLOOD" written on them!



Didn't seed but ONE huge jar, that looked good too. No blood on it tho.

I was drawn for some of that spicy salsa stuff, had to roll it tho, my brain says YES!!!!, but my old wore out stomach says NO FOOL!!! stay away.


----------



## slip (Oct 6, 2013)

Figured i'd do a fly by before bed ... Sup folks.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

HEY, where's those boiled peanuts anyway? Maybe Hornet will fly by wif some later


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Didn't seed but ONE huge jar, that looked good too. No blood on it tho.
> 
> I was drawn for some of that spicy salsa stuff, had to roll it tho, my brain says YES!!!!, but my old wore out stomach says NO FOOL!!! stay away.


I wanted to make more salsa this year (mild) but my maters didn't co-operate!


slip said:


> Figured i'd do a fly by before bed ... Sup folks.


 Hey werkin boy!


Doc_5729 said:


> HEY, where's those boiled peanuts anyway? Maybe Hornet will fly by wif some later


I gotta go scope out where they're pickin, heard them start back up earlier..............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Didn't seed but ONE huge jar, that looked good too. No blood on it tho.



 do you know who got it?!?!? or even what it was?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No, this would have been one HUGE jar of stuff, in a bag, with not one but TWO tags with "BLOOD" written on them!



Hankus had a big jar of Apple pie.... Ya didn't even need a scoop of vneller ice cream....it was good all by its self!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> do you know who got it?!?!? or even what it was?!?!





blood on the ground said:


> Hankus had a big jar of Apple pie.... Ya didn't even need a scoop of vneller ice cream....it was good all by its self!



YUP!! that's the one. I think everbudy got some pie..... I had the pot....

Hank was mumbling suntin about some other pie too...... and feetsball


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2013)

Just sittin at home munchin on some awesome boiled peanuts.Ruttinbuck sho do make some good uns. Great weekend with some awesome folks coming together for little Bubba. It was great seeing erybody.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just sittin at home munchin on some awesome boiled peanuts.Ruttinbuck sho do make some good uns. Great weekend with some awesome folks coming together for little Bubba. It was great seeing erybody.



 wondered when you'd chime in!  I saw one reallllyyyyy good pic (so far) of you!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> YUP!! that's the one. I think everbudy got some pie..... I had the pot....
> 
> Hank was mumbling suntin about some other pie too...... and feetsball



Nope, not the one I'm worried about...........


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2013)

I gots me two big mason jars full of looks like some sort of blood dippin saucy stuff. Gotta find me some chips around hera!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 6, 2013)

Not sure what I just walked into but am I to assume the bag labeled for Blood got broken up?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Not sure what I just walked into but am I to assume the bag labeled for Blood got broken up?



There was only one jar in it...............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2013)

peanuts, dippin sauce, food food food.

Will ya'll stop tormenting me today?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> There was only one jar in it...............



I left it with all the other stuff Friday night cause I wasn't sure what time we'd be back Saturday. Not sure what happened to it.

The instructions for the mango thingies was followed though.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I left it with all the other stuff Friday night cause I wasn't sure what time we'd be back Saturday. Not sure what happened to it.
> 
> The instructions for the mango thingies was followed though.



 oh well........... thanks for delivering them for me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't think I will ever recover from this


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I don't think I will ever recover from this



 yes you will, I have ONE more jar that size....... pm me your addy again, I'll get it out to you one day this week!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2013)

Great to see some new faces and old friends.


Keebs, we won some of yo Mango jelly !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great to see some new faces and old friends.
> 
> 
> Keebs, we won some of yo Mango jelly !!



 I was tickled to see ya'll there in the pics!!!  I sure hope ya'll enjoy it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I was tickled to see ya'll there in the pics!!!  I sure hope ya'll enjoy it!





Sure missed ya !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2013)

Blood sho got a purty wife, she liked my truck !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blood sho got a purty wife, she liked my truck !!



 She can bake some awesome cookies too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blood sho got a purty wife, she liked my truck !!


She was a stand in actresss, the one I married is ugly tadeaf!


Keebs said:


> She can bake some awesome cookies too!



I baked Dem cookies..... Mrs. blood ain't allowed inda kitchen....... Smoke alarms will go off if she jus boils water....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes you will, I have ONE more jar that size....... pm me your addy again, I'll get it out to you one day this week!



Nope I can't kwit crying....... I'm jus thssensitive like dat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wondered when you'd chime in!  I saw one reallllyyyyy good pic (so far) of you!


She let me sneak up behind her and do a reach around hug,,,,,,but we didn't take no pictures of that event.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope I can't kwit crying....... I'm jus thssensitive like dat


Liar. You're about as sensitive as Saguaro cactus...........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Liar. You're about as sensitive as Saguaro cactus...........



sooooo, who got the huge jar of pear relish?   I hope they like it, if not, it'll last them a lifetime........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> She was a stand in actresss, the one I married is ugly tadeaf!
> 
> 
> I baked Dem cookies..... Mrs. blood ain't allowed inda kitchen....... Smoke alarms will go off if she jus boils water....



 you're gonna git banded if you keep posting like this!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Liar. You're about as sensitive as Saguaro cactus...........



Stop stalking me  idjit..... I'm trying to get some canned goods from Keebs an you be rewininit!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Liar. You're about as sensitive as Saguaro cactus...........



 you mean he's like 60 Grit?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Stop stalking me  idjit..... I'm trying to get some canned goods from Keebs an you be rewininit!



Ruttinbuck said I gots immunity from gittin banded


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sooooo, who got the huge jar of pear relish?   I hope they like it, if not, it'll last them a lifetime........



It was on the donation table to be given away, so it got given away. Not sure who ended up with it. 



blood on the ground said:


> Stop stalking me  idjit..... I'm trying to get some canned goods from Keebs an you be rewininit!



Shush it midget.No No:



Keebs said:


> you mean he's like 60 Grit?!?!



No, 60 Grit is smart. 



blood on the ground said:


> Ruttinbuck said I gots immunity from gittin banded



Not what he said this past weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2013)

PM sent!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh it is the pear relish keebs is asking about.  






I didn't get it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> PM sent!


To who, ya pork smokin cajun....


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 6, 2013)

After a few texts with T.P. and some brainstorming, Dawn ended up with it.  

It had Blood's name on it and was in a bag when I left it Friday night. No bag when Dawn got it. 

I'm sorry Keebs, the only reason I left it is because what I was hoping happened, happened. Just not with the end result that we wanted. We spent three hours blood trailing my first bow buck. I've got a broken and bloody arrow, but no buck.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ruttinbuck said I gots immunity from gittin banded



Keep talking bad about that Sweet Pretty Girl that you are married to, and we may have to change that!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Keep talking bad about that Sweet Pretty Girl that you are married to, and we may have to change that!!!!


Heck yeah. I like her. She made me an honorary doctor while she wuz there. 

Now, about that name change to Dr. Miggy.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck yeah. I like her. She made me an honorary doctor while she wuz there.
> 
> Now, about that name change to Dr. Miggy.......



messican; Piled Higher and Deeper


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck yeah. I like her. She made me an honorary doctor while she wuz there.
> 
> Now, about that name change to Dr. Miggy.......



That action is above my pay grade.........You need to contact one of them fellars in red!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh it is the pear relish keebs is asking about.
> 
> I didn't get it.





turtlebug said:


> After a few texts with T.P. and some brainstorming, Dawn ended up with it.
> 
> It had Blood's name on it and was in a bag when I left it Friday night. No bag when Dawn got it.
> 
> I'm sorry Keebs, the only reason I left it is because what I was hoping happened, happened. Just not with the end result that we wanted. We spent three hours blood trailing my first bow buck. I've got a broken and bloody arrow, but no buck.


Ok, at least someone got it that likes it! It was for a good cause so no harm, no foul................ sorry 'bout your buck though!

Blood, I'll see what I can do, not sure if that other jar is relish or not........... 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Keep talking bad about that Sweet Pretty Girl that you are married to, and we may have to change that!!!!



Git'em RUtt!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That action is above my pay grade.........You need to contact one of them fellars in red!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> To who, ya pork smokin cajun....



Whomever received it! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> messican; Piled Higher and Deeper


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 6, 2013)

I know when it got on the table!!!!

when we moved the stuff over to the pavilion to setup for dinner the bag was handed to me and I placed the 1 jar on the table, never saw a label or tag on the bag....Sorry Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebsy, I got that BIG ol jar of pear relish. It was left on the table at my camp spot.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> I know when it got on the table!!!!
> 
> when we moved the stuff over to the pavilion to setup for dinner the bag was handed to me and I placed the 1 jar on the table, never saw a label or tag on the bag....Sorry Keebs



 no problems!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy, I got that BIG ol jar of pear relish. It was left on the table at my camp spot.



 Not Dawn????? Ohlawd, no problem, enjoy, I had put two labels on the bag with "Blood" on it.......... but really no problem, ya'll will eat it, won't ya?  It will just take ya'll a while, that's 'bout the size I give baby sis each Christmas.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

I heard tale of boiled peanuts and pecan pies as well. Never got a lick of either though. Not that I had room for either, I filled up on plenty of some of the best grub we've ever had.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2013)

Sure was great meeting some fellow drivelers for the 1st time, and seeing the ones I already knew before. 

I had a wonderful time despite the back issues, which were miniscule compared to what Grant and the Terrell Family is going through. Really glad to see Lil Bubba feelin purty dog gone good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blood sho got a purty wife, she liked my truck !!


And you juss wanted soooo bad to help her up in it. 


blood on the ground said:


> Ruttinbuck said I gots immunity from gittin banded


Mod's got yo back son. Done told him not to mess wiff my Blood. 


Jeff C. said:


> PM sent!


PM got. silly.


gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh it is the pear relish keebs is asking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might nota got her relish, but I gots a hug from ya. 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Keep talking bad about that Sweet Pretty Girl that you are married to, and we may have to change that!!!!


  She's a looker, aint she.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard tale of boiled peanuts and pecan pies as well. Never got a lick of either though. Not that I had room for either, I filled up on plenty of some of the best grub we've ever had.



I had you one stashed, but you ran oft so quick. Someone else will be enjoying it now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I had you one stashed, but you ran oft so quick. Someone else will be enjoying it now.


That's alright, I'm still stuffed... Everyone should get a chance to taste on of those gems.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You might nota got her relish, but I gots a hug from ya.



And it was my pleasure.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 6, 2013)

Not sure who made the salsa but that be some good stuff. Bout wiped the jar out in one day. Extra hot just like I like it


----------



## T.P. (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey, mrs hawnet.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's alright, I'm still stuffed... Everyone should get a chance to taste on of those gems.



I got to taste one  ... and it was good!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> After a few texts with T.P. and some brainstorming, Dawn ended up with it.
> 
> It had Blood's name on it and was in a bag when I left it Friday night. No bag when Dawn got it.
> 
> I'm sorry Keebs, the only reason I left it is because what I was hoping happened, happened. Just not with the end result that we wanted. We spent three hours blood trailing my first bow buck. I've got a broken and bloody arrow, but no buck.





Dawn's not sure HOW she ended up with it ???  She said somebody handed it to her ?? 



Jeff C. said:


> Whomever received it!





Pork was AWESOME bro, great to see you and da Jag, hope your back is somewhat betta ??




Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy, I got that BIG ol jar of pear relish. It was left on the table at my camp spot.




There was 2 ???  




crappiedex said:


> Not sure who made the salsa but that be some good stuff. Bout wiped the jar out in one day. Extra hot just like I like it





Lemme know if you want some more, lil ole lady in town makes it, we love it !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's alright, I'm still stuffed... Everyone should get a chance to taste on of those gems.


Sho nuff. Chief can cook. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> And it was my pleasure.


yep


crappiedex said:


> Not sure who made the salsa but that be some good stuff. Bout wiped the jar out in one day. Extra hot just like I like it


I juss love you an your family. 


T.P. said:


> Hey, mrs hawnet.


hey.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's not sure HOW she ended up with it ???  She said somebody handed it to her ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2013)

I got a new knife


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2013)

Dang database error  I ain't retyping my multiquote!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's not sure HOW she ended up with it ???  She said somebody handed it to her ??
> There was 2 ???



No No: Nope, just one jar........huge......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

lagrangedave said:


> I got a new knife


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

and thus the mystery of the missing jar has been solved.......



















but whars Hank


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> and thus the mystery of the missing jar has been solved.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...






In a Cadillac, down by the river . . . 


Thanks for the info Doc !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In a Cadillac, down by the river . . .
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Doc !!


That's a good avatar pic Quack.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In a Cadillac, down by the river . . .
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Doc !!



He's still drankin that apple pie??


No problem bud. Best wishes and prayers headed your way.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm alive


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'm alive


You might wanna double check.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> and thus the mystery of the missing jar has been solved.......
> but whars Hank



No No: no it ain't, Chief sez he has it, Quack sez Miz Dawn got it but there weren't but one jar, they both can't have it!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might wanna double check.



wiff him ya have to triple sec, I mean check .........


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2013)

the jar was sent wid C

I got tbugs pie

blodd got my pie(least he kissed me fer it)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a good avatar pic Quack.


Yep!!



Hankus said:


> I'm alive





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might wanna double check.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: no it ain't, Chief sez he has it, Quack sez Miz Dawn got it but there weren't but one jar, they both can't have it!



Hmmm, this sounds like the adventure of Keebs Pear Relish is bout to get crunk. 



Keebs said:


> wiff him ya have to triple sec, I mean check .........


I ain't sure I could pikture hankus drankin no urnge likker.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2013)

only thing realclear after dark was

Unk "Hank, ya wanna drank"

Hankus "Dear God no, I'm drunk enough already"


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2013)

I got RUTTs nutz too


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2013)

an 2 fishin rods I gotta post a pic of


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> blodd got my pie(least he kissed me fer it)



That's the truth folks and on da lips......









now the flashback will haunt me fer weeks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> only thing realclear after dark was
> 
> Unk "Hank, ya wanna drank"
> 
> Hankus "Dear God no, I'm drunk enough already"


You mean there is such thing as hittin the wall when drankin?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmm, this sounds like the adventure of Keebs Pear Relish is bout to get crunk.



kinda reminds me of a cozzie a while back


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> the jar was sent wid C
> 
> I got tbugs pie
> 
> blodd got my pie(least he kissed me fer it)


Welp, that's it then, you know what da relish looks like......... uuummm, blood KISSED you for da pie???? your apple pie or tbugs pecan pie?????


Hooked On Quack said:


> In a Cadillac, down by the river . . .
> 
> Thanks for the info Doc !!


 I like dat avatar too


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmm, this sounds like the adventure of Keebs Pear Relish is bout to get crunk.
> 
> 
> I ain't sure I could pikture hankus drankin no urnge likker.


nope, Hankus has spoke, Chief has it.................. uuumm, Shuggums, think about what you just said..... Hankus NOT drink likker???


Hankus said:


> only thing realclear after dark was
> 
> Unk "Hank, ya wanna drank"
> 
> Hankus "Dear God no, I'm drunk enough already"


 YOU said that?! oh lawd the world is coming to an end, YOU who will & has drank beer for breakfast!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I got RUTTs nutz too





Doc_5729 said:


> That's the truth folks and on da lips......
> 
> now the flashback will haunt me fer weeks



 bad Doc, BAD!!!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean there is such thing as hittin the wall when drankin?



yep, start at 7 with a beer an black coffee

beer, pie an crick water til the 12 hour clock times out

about hour 13 yer liver will call in the dogs an whizz on da fire


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2013)

a spinnin tent an a spinnin room looked similar


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> kinda reminds me of a cozzie a while back


Perzackly the flash back I was seein. 



Hankus said:


> yep, start at 7 with a beer an black coffee
> 
> beer, pie an crick water til the 12 hour clock times out
> 
> about hour 13 yer liver will call in the dogs an whizz on da fire


I forgot you had a little creek to wade in..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2013)

Dannnnng.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> only thing realclear after dark was
> 
> Unk "Hank, ya wanna drank"
> 
> Hankus "Dear God no, I'm drunk enough already"







Hankus said:


> I got RUTTs nutz too


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2013)

dey bettern the HFarm bag they nexta RUTT, prishate em


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



  

He ain't the only one, I got a sackful too!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I forgot you had a little creek to wade in..



With them short legs and lill feets he has to stay in swallow waters.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He ain't the only one, I got a sackful too!



 sounds like he was "free" wiff dem....


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

That boy can throw a horseshoe tho


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sounds like he was "free" wiff dem....



good thang I lefted when I did.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> That boy can throw a horseshoe tho


That was the first game of horseshoes I've ever seen that should have required helmet's and personal body armor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was the first game of horseshoes I've ever seen that should have required helmet's and personal body armor.



Glad I missed that event


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> dey bettern the HFarm bag they nexta RUTT, prishate em



I think I cipherd that out to mean that............Aww no way this is going to turn out well.........Nevermind!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I cipherd that out to mean that............Aww no way this is going to turn out well.........Nevermind!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was the first game of horseshoes I've ever seen that should have required helmet's and personal body armor.



it was a disgrace to the game


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

nope


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2013)

I knowed we was in trouble when I heard Hankus say, "Let me translate that fer ya!"


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2013)

I was involved in 2 pride gambles this weekend

against Otis----tie

against Doc-----tie

I'll take it


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I knowed we was in trouble when I heard Hankus say, "Let me translate that fer ya!"



no way that ended well


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I was involved in 2 pride gambles this weekend
> 
> against Otis----tie
> 
> ...



I didn't see the results of either one of these competitions, so there is no way I can verify outcome of either one of these events!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2013)

dont think any pics were taken, too much danger elemnt fer photographers


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I didn't see the results of either one of these competitions, so there is no way I can verify outcome of either one of these events!!



no prob RB, we didn't see them either.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> dont think any pics were taken, too much danger elemnt fer photographers



 good thing I wasn't there, huh?

ya'll have a good'un............. ya'll know what tomorrow is............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> dont think any pics were taken, too much danger elemnt fer photographers





Doc_5729 said:


> no prob RB, we didn't see them either.



Winners of such events rarely provide pitchers!!.............Not once this weekend did I see a Pitcher of beer??

I think Hankus drank them all!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2013)

Good night folks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a good avatar pic Quack.




Thanks, Ms. Dawn and lil Millard about a year ago!! 




Hankus said:


> only thing realclear after dark was
> 
> Unk "Hank, ya wanna drank"
> 
> Hankus "Dear God no, I'm drunk enough already"





Sig line material !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh and that buttermilk pie Mandy made is to die for !!!  Dawn wants the recipe !!!

Thank you !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2013)

Stoopid cat just brought a HUGE rat into my control room and when I hollered at 'em, he dropped it and watched it run off.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: no it ain't, Chief sez he has it, Quack sez Miz Dawn got it but there weren't but one jar, they both can't have it!



There was magic in the air.

Well there was lots of rain last night but I have the coffee brewing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, magic air. Anybody else smell popcorn?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2013)

yep


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 7, 2013)

Back to work and reality.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep


nope


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Back to work and reality.



buzz killer


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Mernin kids...... Tonight is my Monday!
I just walked outside an it sure feels nice out! I might just sneak back behind the house an gig a deer....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids...... Tonight is my Monday!
> I just walked outside an it sure feels nice out! I might just sneak back behind the house an gig a deer....


Don't pull a TBug............


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2013)

What day is it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What day is it?


Ummm, today,,,,,,,duhhhhh.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What day is it?



Saturday and you're running late......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 7, 2013)

werkday, but I'm playing instead......


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2013)

Werkday? That's just crazy talk!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 7, 2013)

I know right.....


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm going to rack some wine, then I think I'll ride down to the farm and check out the crappie this afternoon. But things are subject to change in a nanosec.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There was magic in the air.
> 
> Well there was lots of rain last night but I have the coffee brewing


not a drop of rain my way................. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, magic air. Anybody else smell popcorn?


nope, just this egg, tatertot, pepperjack cheese concoction I just nuked........... 


Hankus said:


> yep


ok


turtlebug said:


> Back to work and reality.


 I know!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids...... Tonight is my Monday!
> I just walked outside an it sure feels nice out! I might just sneak back behind the house an gig a deer....


 do IT!


T.P. said:


> What day is it?


uuuhhh, look at your calendar, you only have 21 days to plan!


Doc_5729 said:


> werkday, but I'm playing instead......


me too.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2013)

Rough nite at work last night, had to help the maintance guys for 3 hrs, pulling wrenches and standing in 4" of wet slurry (kaolin) ain't no fun.   THEN everythang went down hill after that, back hurts soooo bad can't hardly breathe.  90% of the time my job is a breeze, BUT that other 10% will kill ya !!!   



Gotta crash ya'll, just thought I'd vent onya for a lil bit.


Hope everyone has an exceptionally good Monday !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2013)

Good morning, drive by, back to work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Read back, we lub yo pie !!!  Dawn carried our good friend a piece (dood that donated the fire pit) and he said he'd give ya a firepit for some mo 'o dem pies !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin.............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Rough nite at work last night, had to help the maintance guys for 3 hrs, pulling wrenches and standing in 4" of wet slurry (kaolin) ain't no fun.   THEN everythang went down hill after that, back hurts soooo bad can't hardly breathe.  90% of the time my job is a breeze, BUT that other 10% will kill ya !!!
> Gotta crash ya'll, just thought I'd vent onya for a lil bit.
> 
> Hope everyone has an exceptionally good Monday !!!


 Sweet dreams!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, drive by, back to work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Read back, we lub yo pie !!!  Dawn carried our good friend a piece (dood that donated the fire pit) and he said he'd give ya a firepit for some mo 'o dem pies !!!



Glad ya'll like it. Tell Mz. Dawn I'll PM you da recipe. It's take bout 300 pies to get one of dem fire pits. That thang was NICE. It sho would look good out by da pool house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rough nite at work last night, had to help the maintance guys for 3 hrs, pulling wrenches and standing in 4" of wet slurry (kaolin) ain't no fun.   THEN everythang went down hill after that, back hurts soooo bad can't hardly breathe.  90% of the time my job is a breeze, BUT that other 10% will kill ya !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang it man!!! I know exactly how you feel.  Mine has started to let up some, thankfully!


Moanin everyone! Nice temps, feels great outside.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it man!!! I know exactly how you feel.  Mine has started to let up some, thankfully!
> 
> 
> Moanin everyone! Nice temps, feels great outside.


Candy Man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Candy Man!!!!!!!!



You know I gots a sweet tooth! 

BTW, I took a pitcher of that jar of relish last night in case I need it fer evidence to solve the 2 jars of relish mystery.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

BOG is leaving.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You know I gots a sweet tooth!
> 
> BTW, I took a pitcher of that jar of relish last night in case I need it fer evidence to solve the 2 jars of relish mystery.


 Please post it........... I don't want no wonders & I want Blood to see I DID have something for him!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's what I brought home. My memory was slightly fogged due to extenuating circumstances! 

The 1st pic has a jar of olive salad in a regular jar to show size perspective.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Now we need to see Quack's jar that Ms Dawn got, so we can confirm that Keebs is _CRAZY_, and knows how to use it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Think I will just drivel alone today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Can't wait for KeebsMudFest!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2013)

Mernin folks!   Glad to see everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

PM received.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mernin folks!   Glad to see everyone had a good weekend.



Mornin hfh, turned out really nice, wish you could've made it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2013)

Me too Jeff,  had 2 birfday partys to attend Saturday tho.  Ill get to meet this crazy group sooner or later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin hfh, turned out really nice, wish you could've made it.


Mornin


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me too Jeff,  had 2 birfday partys to attend Saturday tho.  Ill get to meet this crazy group sooner or later.



You sure you want to


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me too Jeff,  had 2 birfday partys to attend Saturday tho.  Ill get to meet this crazy group sooner or later.



10-4, _Crazy_ is an understatement!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> You sure you want to






  Quit laughin! 

Ain't that the truf!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Can barely move right arm, been goin on for about 2 months, just haven't said anything. Think I need a rotator cuff :

I'm slowly, but surely, falling apart! 

Rant over!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> You sure you want to



I made it out alive on the first meeting.   





Not too many scars either.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

My hunger just pulled rank on my desire to whack a deer! I'm headed out for a spicy chicken biscuit....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> You sure you want to



Mernin girlfriend..... Do you need another pickmeup?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BOG is leaving.



I'm outta here....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Here's what I brought home. My memory was slightly fogged due to extenuating circumstances!
> 
> The 1st pic has a jar of olive salad in a regular jar to show size perspective.


Dat's It!!


Jeff C. said:


> Now we need to see Quack's jar that Ms Dawn got, so we can confirm that Keebs is _CRAZY_, and knows how to use it!


hey now!


Jeff C. said:


> Can't wait for KeebsMudFest!





gobbleinwoods said:


> I made it out alive on the first meeting.
> Not too many scars either.


your ears been burnin?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm outta here....


Buh-Bye!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I made it out alive on the first meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great to meet you Gobble!  Can't believe you didn't wear your overalls


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dat's It!!
> 
> hey now!
> 
> ...



talking about me behind my back?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Buh-Bye!



Just kidding..... Ask chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> talking about me behind my back?



We need mo coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll take it


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Now


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> talking about me behind my back?


well, I weren't there, so I had to find out stuff........... 'sides, you were facing this way, it weren't behind yo back!


blood on the ground said:


> Just kidding..... Ask chief


ok 


blood on the ground said:


> Now


 Aaallll Haaaiiillllllll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Gotta take Maggie to da Vet. She had a cancerous tumor removed from her left rear leg last week, and MizT keeps removing he cone because she feels sorry for her.  She has just about pulled several of the stitches out already.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta take Maggie to da Vet. She had a cancerous tumor removed from her left rear leg last week, and MizT keeps removing he cone because she feels sorry for her.  She has just about pulled several of the stitches out already.


Aaawww, poor Maggie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Just kidding..... Ask chief



I never knew if you were coming or going.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I made it out alive on the first meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get a scar one. That's a first for me. 


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin girlfriend..... Do you need another pickmeup?





blood on the ground said:


> I'm outta here....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, I weren't there, so I had to find out stuff........... 'sides, you were facing this way, it weren't behind yo back!
> 
> ok
> 
> Aaallll Haaaiiillllllll!!!!!!!!



No cussing onda forum Keebz!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta take Maggie to da Vet. She had a cancerous tumor removed from her left rear leg last week, and MizT keeps removing he cone because she feels sorry for her.  She has just about pulled several of the stitches out already.



Sorry bout Maggie. I'm so glad we got there early enough to meet yo bride. I love me some Miz T.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

BOG don't stay long, but he comes back often!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No cussing onda forum Keebz!


hey, you that ain't.............. oh forget about it then, I'll just go delete a post & bump you, how 'bout THEM apples?!?! HHHmmmm???


Jeff C. said:


> BOG don't stay long, but he comes back often!


 do tell...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry bout Maggie. I'm so glad we got there early enough to meet yo bride. I love me some Miz T.



She said she had a great time @ the concert, but she also said she sure hated leaving. She was havin a good time and wished she could've stayed and played.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Great to meet you Gobble!  Can't believe you didn't wear your overalls



Well they have to get washed occasionally.




blood on the ground said:


> We need mo coffee










Keebs said:


> well, I weren't there, so I had to find out stuff........... 'sides, you were facing this way, it weren't behind yo back!
> 
> ok
> 
> Aaallll Haaaiiillllllll!!!!!!!!



I am not two faced.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am not two faced.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

The little woman said she had a great time hanging with all (Sept Keebs) of you this past weekend! Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The little woman said she had a great time hanging with all (Sept Keebs) of you this past weekend! Can't wait to do it again!


  thanks a lot, dude, I was JUST coming out of my depression over it all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hey, you that ain't.............. oh forget about it then, I'll just go delete a post & bump you, how 'bout THEM apples?!?! HHHmmmm???
> 
> do tell...........



BOG and Family are  types, so they say bye a lot just to get hugs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The little woman said she had a great time hanging with all (Sept Keebs) of you this past weekend! Can't wait to do it again!


You have a beautiful family inside and out. So glad ya'll could make it. 


Jeff C. said:


> BOG and Family are  types, so they say bye a lot just to get hugs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> thanks a lot, dude, I was JUST coming out of my depression over it all!



I'm just kidding shweeetie


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You have a beautiful family inside and out. So glad ya'll could make it.



 me some BOG and Family!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> thanks a lot, dude, I was JUST coming out of my depression over it all!



Put the next one on your calendar now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> me some BOG and Family!



The jag's about as awesome as they come Jeff! Great to meet you finally!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

BOG _HAD_ some awesome lawn chairs too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The jag's about as awesome as they come Jeff! Great to meet you finally!



Thanks, it was our pleasure, Jason. You've got an awesome Family.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Reckon I'll go get this Vet visit over with, no appt. just bring her in.

BBL!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BOG _HAD_ some awesome lawn chairs too.



And I gotz one happy, happy, happy hubby. 
He said it was the highlight of his weekend. It don't take much.
You'd think he found gold.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I gotz one happy, happy, happy hubby.
> He said it was the highlight of his weekend. It don't take much.
> You'd think he found gold.


I hear you were pretty lucky yourself, sista!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I gotz one happy, happy, happy hubby.
> He said it was the highlight of his weekend. It don't take much.
> You'd think he found gold.



Did he trade Quack for his truck?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Put the next one on your calendar now.


Darlin', this is the 1st FPG I have had to miss, I believe this is our......... 4th one and I just couldn't get things to come together to go........... YOU mark your calendar for March, plan on coming south to KeebsMudfest!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', this is the 1st FPG I have had to miss, I believe this is our......... 4th one and I just couldn't get things to come together to go........... YOU mark your calendar for March, plan on coming south to KeebsMudfest!



  you try to make that one also , Darlin'


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you try to make that one also , Darlin'


it's in my back yard.......... wait, you've done been told, ain't ya? dang big blabbermouths around heah!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2013)

Love you long time.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Love you long time.....


flied lice?
Big sis is taking me to lunch tomorrow, think we'll hit up the buffet!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2013)

PB&MJ sammich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Went on an ant killing spree, gonna wait til the Vet get's off lunch break now.

 <------------Hamburger


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PB&MJ sammich.


MJ=Mango Jelly


Jeff C. said:


> Went on an ant killing spree, gonna wait til the Vet get's off lunch break now.
> 
> <------------Hamburger



Me to,too,two,2


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PB&MJ sammich.


 well?  I wouldn't have thought to mix it wiff pb, but hey, it's jelly!


Jeff C. said:


> Went on an ant killing spree, gonna wait til the Vet get's off lunch break now.
> 
> <------------Hamburger


what's the count on ant kills, Chief?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> MJ=Mango Jelly
> 
> 
> Me to,too,two,2


I wish I'd ask ya to bring me a whopper two, to, too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Ifin any of you have a climbing stand you would like to unload at a decent price shoot me a pm I'm in the market


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sure hate i missed it, but i'll try harder next year. October is hard for me, wife's schedule, three of the biggest mud races of the year are in october, opening weekend of deer season, and an anniversary. If they would change October to 7 weeks i could prob. fit it in Then i try to take the second week of Nov. off to hunt, work hates me around this time.  Speaking of , back to work later


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well?  I wouldn't have thought to mix it wiff pb, but hey, it's jelly!
> 
> what's the count on ant kills, Chief?
> 
> I wish I'd ask ya to bring me a whopper two, to, too!



Bout a googolplexian or two! 



mudracing101 said:


> Sure hate i missed it, but i'll try harder next year. October is hard for me, wife's schedule, three of the biggest mud races of the year are in october, opening weekend of deer season, and an anniversary. If they would change October to 7 weeks i could prob. fit it in Then i try to take the second week of Nov. off to hunt, work hates me around this time.  Speaking of , back to work later



Sho did miss y'all, Bro......and Keebsy too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ifin any of you have a climbing stand you would like to unload at a decent price shoot me a pm I'm in the market



Is it for you or Jacob?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sure hate i missed it, but i'll try harder next year. October is hard for me, wife's schedule, three of the biggest mud races of the year are in october, opening weekend of deer season, and an anniversary. If they would change October to 7 weeks i could prob. fit it in Then i try to take the second week of Nov. off to hunt, work hates me around this time.  Speaking of , back to work later


get back to counting so you can get finished up!


Jeff C. said:


> Bout a googolplexian or two!
> 
> 
> 
> Sho did miss y'all, Bro......and Keebsy too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout a googolplexian or two!
> 
> 
> 
> Sho did miss y'all, Bro......and Keebsy too!



yep. I kinda felt lost for a minute there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep. I kinda felt lost for a minute there.



I knowed sumpin was missin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep. I kinda felt lost for a minute there.


Heyyyyyyyy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

I figgered out that Hugh, aka Miguel/Messican/Sparky/60 Grit/etc.////// is hard of hearing, or I need to brush up on my Spanich one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyyyyyy



Heyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Jag done went to  on me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I figgered out that Hugh, aka Miguel/Messican/Sparky/60 Grit/etc.////// is hard of hearing, or I need to brush up on my Spanich one.


That's Dr. Miggy, and ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's Dr. Miggy, and ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what?



I missed out on dat one.......you'll have to fill me in. 

 MizT said you was a poot......I mean a hoot!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

A'ight headin to da Vet....BBL!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I missed out on dat one.......you'll have to fill me in.
> 
> MizT said you was a poot......I mean a hoot!!


Ask Blood, it was his wife that gave me the honorary title. 

Aight, done wif my mater soup. Time to get back to work. Later taters.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it for you or Jacob?



No Santa hooked him up last year and now that he is more mobile its time for me to be able to move with him. We plan on doing some video.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No Santa hooked him up last year and now that he is more mobile its time for me to be able to move with him. _*We plan on doing some video.*_


 here I am, been watching http://www.foxworthyoutdoors.com/videos/category/comedy and you come out with this........... "_*priceless*_"


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag done went to  on me!



He prolly wore slap out from all dat "steam jumping"


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> He prolly wore slap out from all dat "steam jumping"


 I heard you had a story to tell me..................


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Aaahh about to start werk.... This is what I have been waiting on since Friday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No Santa hooked him up last year and now that he is more mobile its time for me to be able to move with him. We plan on doing some video.



10-4, I've got an old, rather heavy, Summit climber that I loved, that thing locks onto a tree great. Problem is, it is purty small, don't think it would be too comfortable for you. I would have been glad to donate it to Jacob, considering I'll probably never be able to pull myself up a tree in it anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> He prolly wore slap out from all dat "steam jumping"



 He told me it was easy to jump over a _small_ stream.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He told me it was easy to jump over a _small_ stream.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Maggie was fine, but they had to remove 2 of the sutures that she had pulled out of one side of the incision already  They gave me some antibiotics and said to tell MizT to quit removing the cone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

MizT tired of hearing the lampshade bump into every thing in the house?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Heyyyyyy Shuga, sorry you couldn't make it to FPG and I wasn't able to get by there to pickup your gift baskets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MizT tired of hearing the lampshade bump into every thing in the house?





Exactly, she's a brute anyway!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Exactly, she's a brute anyway!



She will be along in a sec to see that you called her a brute and then the frying pan will fly.   Now that noise you don't want to hear.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 7, 2013)

Beetlejuice


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Beetlejuice



Bless you, sounds like you getting a cold.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 7, 2013)

Boooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Beetlejuice





jmfauver said:


> Boooooooooooooooooo


who?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> who?



don't cry it's only a joke  


Yeah I know I ain't funny


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

Fall is in  da air. High 65 tomorrow.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fall is in  da air. High 65 tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fall is in  da air. High 65 tomorrow.



That would be good camping or leaf looking temp.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

jmfauver said:


>



It aint no party when you got a pretty blue pool ya gots to shut down.By the way, sure was good to see you Saturday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That would be good camping or leaf looking temp.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint no party when you got a pretty blue pool ya gots to shut down.By the way, sure was good to see you Saturday.



You know if you shut it down it will warm back up.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint no party when you got a pretty blue pool ya gots to shut down.By the way, sure was good to see you Saturday.



It will just get warm in 3 months why close it up...

It was good to get out and be seen again by my friends on here....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


jmfauver said:


> don't cry it's only a joke
> Yeah I know I ain't funny


 I always laugh at it!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fall is in  da air. High 65 tomorrow.


I'm ready, means deer season is closer!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint no party when you got a pretty blue pool ya gots to shut down.


I wanna figure out a "redneck" solution to that.......... instead of an expensive heating element to drop in it to heat it back up....... I wonder what else I could do to keep it open..... just a little bit longer..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie!
> 
> I always laugh at it!
> 
> ...



I had a solar blanket for mine and it works.   My only concern and did not use it was when the dog had access to the pool.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You know if you shut it down it will warm back up.



We have a heater, but it take a lot of gas and time to heat up 28K gallons of wa wa. Plus fishin for a gazillion oak leaves aint fun.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie!
> 
> I always laugh at it!
> 
> ...



Make it a fish pond in the winter


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We have a heater, but it take a lot of gas and time to heat up 28K gallons of wa wa. Plus fishin for a gazillion oak leaves aint fun.



Last pool I had was about 30K gallons also.  As far as the leafs go--pool boy is the answer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Last pool I had was about 30K gallons also.  As far as the leafs go--pool boy is the answer.



I AM da pool boy.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I had a solar blanket for mine and it works.   My only concern and did not use it was when the dog had access to the pool.


Just putting my cover on it collects heat, but not "enough"......I have more trouble with one of the cats walking the edge than I do the dogs........ mine is a small 13' round above ground..... just right for just me!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We have a heater, but it take a lot of gas and time to heat up 28K gallons of wa wa. Plus fishin for a gazillion oak leaves aint fun.


I don't have no where NEAR that many gallons!


jmfauver said:


> Make it a fish pond in the winter


bad Tiny!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Last pool I had was about 30K gallons also.  As far as the leafs go--pool boy is the answer.


 you offering to supply me wiff some eye candy to tend my pool?


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> bad Tiny!



What I do???????

You said Redneck solution, so thinkded one up...

Oh and since no pictures have been posted the nickname is more fitting now.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> What I do???????
> 
> You said Redneck solution, so thinkded one up...
> 
> Oh and since no pictures have been posted the nickname is more fitting now.....


 wait, maybe I could get a bunch of those algae eaters & let them stay in there until spring.............hhhhmmmm..............
UUuuuuhhhhh, you ain't looked in the gathering thread, have you?


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wait, maybe I could get a bunch of those algae eaters & let them stay in there until spring.............hhhhmmmm..............
> UUuuuuhhhhh, you ain't looked in the gathering thread, have you?



No I had not but uhhhhh, I ain't in any of them


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> No I had not but uhhhhh, I ain't in any of them


 made ya look, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2013)

Okay, time to hit da clock and drag Mud out from counting inventory...........


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> made ya look, huh?



Actually yes you did, I had not seen the newest posts...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

BBQ yard bird, lima beans, tater salat....wif mustered in it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> BBQ yard bird, lima beans, tater salat....wif mustered in it...



Sounds good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Beetlejuice





Keebs said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 7, 2013)

evening folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> BBQ yard bird, lima beans, tater salat....wif mustered in it...



Sounds awesome. We ate good last night. Pizzer tanite. I'z tired and washing clothes and sheets from da camper and stuff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2013)

Ate some left overs from Saturday's spread today,  still tasted good.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds awesome. We ate good last night. Pizzer tanite. I'z tired and washing clothes and sheets from da camper and stuff.



I gotta get clothes done may have to go back to work if the gooberment can actually talk to each other sometime this week


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> I gotta get clothes done may have to go back to work if the gooberment can actually talk to each other sometime this week


Werk werk werk werk werk......


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Werk werk werk werk werk......



Sounds like you need a hug lilfeller...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm ready to go home


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Lets go!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds like you need a hug lilfeller...


Dr's. need hugs too. 

PM sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Lets go!



See you later, Blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dr's. need hugs too.
> 
> PM sent.



Got it.... It was really good to see you the other day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> See you later, Blood!



I'm out Jeff!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Got it.... It was really good to see you the other day!


You too sir.


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 7, 2013)

Chicken wings, squash and onions, and saffron rice. Bubba is cooking tonight. I'm supposed to be washing clothes so they have clean clothes while I'm in the hospital but I'm having a hard time getting motivated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Chicken wings, squash and onions, and saffron rice. Bubba is cooking tonight. I'm supposed to be washing clothes so they have clean clothes while I'm in the hospital but I'm having a hard time getting motivated.


Tell em' to wash their own stinkin cloths............ We'll be prayin for you Helen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Chicken wings, squash and onions, and saffron rice. Bubba is cooking tonight. I'm supposed to be washing clothes so they have clean clothes while I'm in the hospital but I'm having a hard time getting motivated.



You're in our thoughts and prayers, Ms Helen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Chicken wings, squash and onions, and saffron rice. Bubba is cooking tonight. I'm supposed to be washing clothes so they have clean clothes while I'm in the hospital but I'm having a hard time getting motivated.





Praying for ya gal friend !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2013)

Mrs. Gobblin musta shackled him to da bed last night..

Mernin all you winder likkers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mrs. Gobblin musta shackled him to da bed last night..
> 
> Mernin all you winder likkers.



you should of seen me put up a 







fight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you should of seen me put up a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You musta told her how I treat liberals on the PF the way she kept re-iterating that she her political alignment.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2013)

Figgered I'd get a fresh, HOT, cup for a change!

Mornin early birds!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2013)

mornin' chief


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Figgered I'd get a fresh, HOT, cup for a change!
> 
> Mornin early birds!!


Mernin JC


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' chief



Mornin Prof!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin JC



Mornin Dr. Miggy!

How y'all is this mornin?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2013)

what in tarnation ya round fer here C


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2013)

Dang, there's Hunky.....I get to chat with all the smart fellers if I get up early.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mrs. Gobblin musta shackled him to da bed last night..
> 
> Mernin all you winder likkers.





gobbleinwoods said:


> you should of seen me put up a
> 
> fight



Now that is funny stuff!!!  That very well may have been the cause since Gobblin didn't show up at his normal time for his appointed rounds.   



Jeff C. said:


> Figgered I'd get a fresh, HOT, cup for a change!
> 
> Mornin early birds!!




Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.  I couldn't sleep so I got up at 3:30 AM and did some laundry, ate some breakfast, read the newspaper, and have been on the phone to the truck lines as I am NOT so patiently waiting on a  incoming shipment that I need to process and get delivered really early this morning.     Shipment won't be in until about 8 AM now.


I had a wonderful time at Hamburg this past weekend and enjoyed meeting lots of new faces and also seeing familiar faces from previous gatherings.  I just had a blast and it was all for a really good cause.

I do have several photos from this weekend that I had tried to post BUT since my hard-drive crashed recently, there are still some gremlins causing other problems and I was not successful yet.  It is obvious that my computer is not operating at 100 percent efficiency yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> what in tarnation ya round fer here C



The ol backbone told me it was time to get vertical.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now that is funny stuff!!!  That very well may have been the cause since Gobblin didn't show up at his normal time for his appointed rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin, Mr. Mike. Hope you get those gremlins worked out, would like to see those pics you snapped.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2013)

well I have the waffle iron fired up and pecan buttermilk cooking.

EE, chief, drankus, messican anyone dropping in?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 8, 2013)

Mornin' y'all! Quick run by on my way out the door. Got a few miles to put in this morning! See y'all in a bit!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> what in tarnation ya round fer here C





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin JC





gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' chief





Jeff C. said:


> Figgered I'd get a fresh, HOT, cup for a change!
> 
> Mornin early birds!!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now that is funny stuff!!!  That very well may have been the cause since Gobblin didn't show up at his normal time for his appointed rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning all!!!

Eagle Eye time for a bigger hammer on that computer


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Quick run by on my way out the door. Got a few miles to put in this morning! See y'all in a bit!



Mornin Galfriend.....HB!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well I have the waffle iron fired up and pecan buttermilk cooking.
> 
> EE, chief, drankus, messican anyone dropping in?



Man, that sounds good right now.



jmfauver said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> Eagle Eye time for a bigger hammer on that computer



Mornin, lil guy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2013)

Morning children, sho is nice outside


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2013)

Sure feels like fall this morning 58* and a breeze.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2013)

- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2013)

finally a critter I can age an score, frogs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2013)

Afternoon drivelers.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

Present!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Present!



I like presents.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like presents.


 how 'bout that?  I do to, two, too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2013)

Is it just me, or is this site really lagging? I could barely log in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it just me, or is this site really lagging? I could barely log in.



It aint just you.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it just me, or is this site really lagging? I could barely log in.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint just you.



Yes it is slow here.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it just me, or is this site really lagging? I could barely log in.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint just you.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes it is slow here.



Everything else is running fine for me, but GON, not so much....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2013)

Seems like the lag is improving on my end


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Seems like the lag is improving on my end


you musta flipped the switch on your way in, mine just got faster too, to, two!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine too, to,two,2


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mine too, to,two,2


Count down to my lunch date with my oldest sis = Can't Wait!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Count down to my lunch date with my oldest sis = Can't Wait!



What cha gonna eat
Gettin my hairs did this afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What cha gonna eat
> Gettin my hairs did this afternoon.


I want China Buffet, but she didn't seem too thrilled about it, she's buying so I'll let her make the final decision!  We have a Messican place that does pretty good Chinese too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I want China Buffet, but she didn't seem too thrilled about it, she's buying so I'll let her make the final decision! We have a Messican place that does pretty good Chinese too!




Sounds like the chinese one in Hawkinsville that has good messican.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds like the chinese one in Hawkinsville that has good messican.


oh you're kidding!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2013)

It way to nice to be stuck inside doing paperwork 
Maybe I can bribe the boss into letting me off early.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 8, 2013)

Howdy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2013)

<----------------Pizza


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 8, 2013)

<----------------Popcorn


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Afternoon drivelers.



Put yer tongue back in yer mouth boy You ain't no Miley Cyrus wanna be are ya?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <----------------Pizza





Nitram4891 said:


> <----------------Popcorn


  Messican <---->Chinese 


Crickett said:


> Put yer tongue back in yer mouth boy You ain't no Miley Cyrus wanna be are ya?


  Git'em Girl!

OhMyGosh I am stuffed!  We did Chinese buffet, then went shopping!   Big sis bought me a new shirt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> <----------------Popcorn


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Git'em Girl!
> 
> OhMyGosh I am stuffed!  We did Chinese buffet, then went shopping!   Big sis bought me a new shirt!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gettin my hairs did this afternoon.



next time I see y'all remind me to tell ya about gittin' yer hair did ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2013)

Possum season opens in Georgia October 15th! No limit!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Possum season opens in Georgia October 15th! No limit!!!


There's a possum season?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> There's a possum season?!?!





Your secret is safe. I ain`t gonna tell nobody you keep a pen full out back, for Saturday night suppers and get togethers.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Your secret is safe. I ain`t gonna tell nobody you keep a pen full out back, for Saturday night suppers and get togethers.


whew, thought I was in big trouble there for a minute!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Possum season opens in Georgia October 15th! No limit!!!



Whatchew do with a possum


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 8, 2013)

werk... no, wait... lunch,
no... werk...
wait - HVAC, "too hot" ---"too coold" !!! ---
uh, tables, ok... 
recycle bins..... wait, lunch?  
forget that!  Contractors!!

Werk!




Hi!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Whatchew do with a possum





Fatten em up and eat em!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Fatten em up and eat em!



......say it ain't so!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> ......say it ain't so!





I take it you`ve never tried an armadiller before?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I take it you`ve never tried an armadiller before?



 Nic you have gotts to have a cast iron stomach


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic you have gotts to have a cast iron stomach





Bobcat is good too. If you didn`t know, you would think it was veal.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 8, 2013)

So who's the new drivelin Miley Cyrus fan?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Possum season opens in Georgia October 15th! No limit!!!






Keebs said:


> There's a possum season?!?!



I didn't know that either!



Nicodemus said:


> Fatten em up and eat em!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So who's the new drivelin Miley Cyrus fan?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Bobcat is good too. If you didn`t know, you would think it was veal.



Cant be eatin a cute and cuddlie bobcat.  LOL Kinda figured you would have one trained up for a guard kitty.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cant be eatin a cute and cuddlie bobcat.  LOL Kinda figured you would have one trained up for a guard kitty.





When I was a youngun, I had one for a pet for a short time. Varmint was meaner`n I was.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was a youngun, I had one for a pet for a short time. Varmint was meaner`n I was.



  Why does this not surprise me, nic your my new hero


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

New modem.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

StriperAddict said:


> werk... no, wait... lunch,
> no... werk...
> wait - HVAC, "too hot" ---"too coold" !!! ---
> uh, tables, ok...
> ...


what is this "werk" you speak of?


blood on the ground said:


> ......say it ain't so!


It IS so!


Nicodemus said:


> I take it you`ve never tried an armadiller before?


ohlawd Nic, you gonna scare these poor boys tadeaf!


turtlebug said:


> So who's the new drivelin Miley Cyrus fan?


 I dunno, but he's another one that "married up" it seems!


Nicodemus said:


> When I was a youngun, I had one for a pet for a short time. Varmint was meaner`n I was.


Ain't.No.Way.!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So who's the new drivelin Miley Cyrus fan?



I just caught that.


 Keebs I cant argue with ya,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just caught that.
> 
> 
> Keebs I cant argue with ya,


 I see yo stink eye & raise ya a...................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I see yo stink eye & raise ya a...................



keebs you been drankin again? why did ya park yer car on teh sidewalk?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

What's a Onur Kabop?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

Keebs, put some roundup on yer dang sidewalk!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs you been drankin again? why did ya park yer car on teh sidewalk?


Dude please, that's all the rage now, ain't T-town wiff it yet?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Keebs, put some roundup on yer dang sidewalk!


that was planned.............. tsk, tsk, all haters gonna hate.......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What's a Onur Kabop?


 that shoulda been cropped out, now EVERYONE is gonna know where my favorite beer drankin place is!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Put yer tongue back in yer mouth boy You ain't no Miley Cyrus wanna be are ya?


^^^^


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just caught that.


 
Guess you missed my post too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> Guess you missed my post too!



The difference tween me and the miley boy is, I make it look good and I did it before her    That make me a trend setter?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I take it you`ve never tried an armadiller before?



Nope sure aint


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope sure aint





Real similar to pork. No joke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

Last post!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

Lockr down!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

Hay, strang!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

How's my new modem sounding?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

I got this!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm here but nobody's home!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

Mods!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

Whew! I thought they was a mod in here!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The difference tween me and the miley boy is, I make it look good and I did it before her    That make me a trend setter?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

One more!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Mods!





Yes?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

Lockr down!!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

See above post quick!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm outta control!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Lockr down!!





Thank you kindly.


----------

